# Empfehlenswerte Bike-Shops in unserer Region:



## TresXF (21. August 2001)

also, dann lasst mal was hören. wir werden ja wohl ne kleine , aber feine auswahl zusammenbekommen


----------



## dave (21. August 2001)

Ich kaufe eigentlich alle teuren Parts gesammelt beim H&S in Bonn. Was den Preis angeht, gibt's keine günstigere Adresse. Würde dort aber nie online bestellen, weil man so keinen Rabatt rausschlagen kann.  

Wenn es mal was zu schrauben gibt, mache ich das für gewöhnlich selber oder verlasse mich auf meinen persönlichen Bike-Mechaniker Steve 
Insofern hab ich kaum Erfahrungen in Sachen Bike-Werkstatt gemacht. 
Nach den Erzählungen anderer kann ich aber in diesem Punkt Radsport Arnold und Bernd Regenhardt empfehlen. 

Rad-Sport-Arnold (Koblenzer-236, Koblenz)/ Bernd Regenhardt (Markenbildchenweg 28, Koblenz):
Beim Arnold bekommt man öfter noch seltene Ersatzteile. Steve hatte z.B. dieses Jahr seinen Hügi-Freilauf gehimmelt und daraufhin für wenig Geld eine alte, aufgesägte Demo-Nabe bekommen.
Udo (beim Anorld für ausschließlich für die LR zustädig) und Bernd verstehen auch was vom Einspeichen und Zentrieren.
Letzterer hatte übrigens lange Zeit in Arnolds Werksatt gearbeitet bevor er sich selbstständig machte.
Was die allgemeine Beratung usw. angeht, kann würde ich Bernd auch empfehlen - er hat wirklich Ahnung!

Laufrad (Bahnhofstr. 27, Lahnstein):
Gute Beratung beim Achim.



Nicht empfehlen kann ich ...

Fahrrad Franz (Koblenz):
U.a. schlechte Laufräder, Verkäufer die nicht selber biken - in KO zumindest usw. 

ProBike (Koblenz):
Haben versucht einem Freund den Schlauch zu wechseln. Nach wenigen 100 Metern war er platt ... sie hatten ihn einmal um sich selbst gedreht in den Reifen getan!!! 

Zweirad-Mitschke (Ehrenbreitstein):
Arrogante Verkäufer

Das Rad (Koblenz):
Sammy ist manchmal ziemlich launisch und abweisend. Steve (war bei ihm Mechaniker) und ich sind nach seinem Verhalten schon seit Jahren nicht mehr zu ihm hingegangen und werden es wohl auch nie wieder tun!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TresXF (21. August 2001)

H&S in Bonn: 
gute auswahl, super preise, online kaufen naja...
man sollte aber ein wenig ahnung haben was man braucht und auch preismässig etwas verhandlungsgeschick beweisen. für den reinen teilekauf ist der laden ok, die mechaniker arbeiten allerdings manchmal etwas wechselhaft (eigene erfahrung).

Radsport Arnold:
naja, die werkstatt muss oft bestellen, zumindest dauert es öfter mal was bis das bike fertig ist.
ist zwar die heimat der canyon-bikes, allerdings haben die roadies anscheinend lieber (mein eindruck). 
preise normales niveau, handeln   

Fahrrad Franz:
eher der laden für den normali (touren, city, kidz), aber auch ne ordenliche auswahl an markenherstellern (cannondale, votec, specialized), komponenten und klamotten/helmen/schuhen. preislich eher hoch, handeln eher schlecht.

btw, werkstattbesuche erlebt mein bike garnicht: von der wartung über federgabeleinbau bis zum komplettaufbau eines rahmens mach ich alles selbst. ich liebe mechanische dinge  (bis jetzt hab ich 3 hot chili zymotics, 1 gt lts thermoplast, den cruiser meiner freundin, die reanimation meines alten cubes, sowie diverse knifflige transplantationen von gabeln und komponenten, und ein paar eigenwillige verbesserungen schludriger ami-design-fehler hinbekommen)


----------



## Nakamur (22. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *
> Nicht empfehlen kann ich ...
> [...]
> ...



Ich bin mal hin und wollte zwei Laufräder zentriert haben. Zuerst hies es 50 DM, was mir schon recht hoch erschien, beim abholen mußte ich schliesslich 60 DM bezahlen.  
Tja da geh ich wohl nie wieder hin...

Nur gutes hab ich bis jetzt von dem Laden aus dem Markenbildchenweg gehört.


----------



## Rockyalex! (22. August 2001)

Das Geschäft im Markenbildchenweg ist das Beste!
Natürlich legt sich Bernd keine 50 High End Rahmen aufs Lager, 
aber besorgen und das in annehmbarer Zeit kann der fast alles (Teile). 
Außerdem wird der euch nicht übers Ohr hauen, was leider in den meisten Shops der Fall ist.
Hier werden nur gute Teile verkauft (Magura Stützpunkt...), schlechte werden sogar verschenkt (Kisten mit Alunippeln)
"Den Schrott kann ich doch keinem guten Gewissens verkaufen."
Selbst den arg gequälten Bikes der Hardkore-Downhiller wird hier wieder auf die Gummis geholfen (gä Phillipp).
Gruß an Bernd!
Rockyalex!


----------



## Idefix (31. August 2001)

Also für den Westerwälder kann ich nur AB Radsport in Holler empfehlen.
Gute Beratung und günstige Preise mit einem Eigenvertriebsrahmen.
Für alle die sich "nicht selbst belügen" und ein gutes auf die individuellen Bedürfnisse zurechtgeschnittenes Rad haben möchten...
Genug gelobt.
Der Kundenservice ist auch gut.


----------



## dave (31. August 2001)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen Idefix! Ist ja auch der Stammladen der RSG Montabaur.
Tüfteln kann der Achim übrigens auch ganz gut. Damals, als die allerersten Scheibenbremsen raus kamen, bot er schon nach seinen Plänen gefräste Halterungen für Gabel und Rahmen an. 
Und wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, ist er außerdem sehr kulant.


----------



## fuschibaer (1. September 2001)

Es gibt da noch einen in Koblenz !!!

Und zwar den Drahtesel in Ko Asterstein, habe aber schlecht erfahrungen gemacht. Ist zwar super nett, aber technich nicht so ganz auf der Höhe und von den moderneren Parts hat er auch nicht so die Ahnung.

Beim Fahrrad Franz in Mülheim kann ich mich eigendlich nicht beschweren, zumindestens nicht was die Preise angeht ich habe da noch nie den ausgezeichneten Preis gezahlt !   

Aber machen lassen würde ich da nix.

Zum Räder zentrieren bin ich bis jetzt immer zum Arnold gegangen, werde aber jetzt auf anraten von DAVE mal zu Bernd wechseln.


----------



## N2O (1. September 2001)

Service und Freundlichkeit sind hier stark abhängig von der Laune.
Super Service von netten Verkäufer u. Mechaniker
bekommt ihr wenn ihr nach Uwe oder Fabian fragt!!
Fabian ist jedoch leider nur noch Samstags im Laden.
Fakt ist:
-Alle besitzten super Fachwissen, egal ob MTB oder  Rennrad.
-Teststrecke vor dem Laden läßt auch Freerider  nicht kalt.
-Preise sind rundum o.k.
-Keine Parkplatzprobleme
-Pulverbeschichtung für dein Rad zu guten Preisen!
 (eigene Bepulverungsanlage)


----------



## N2O (1. September 2001)

Das ist eher ein Laden für die breite Masse. Überwiegend Freizeit und Kinderräder,dazwischen ein paar MTB`s, Rennräder,Kultteile.
Hat man dann endlich einen Verkäufer gefunden um mit ihm den Umbau seines ausgesuchten Rades zu besprechen, heißt es " Umbau nicht möglich, sie müssen das Rad schon so nehmen wie es da steht"
An der Ersatzteiltheke steht man ewig lang und wartet auf Bedienung.
Super ist allerdings die Riesenauswahl an Bikeklamotten, mit großer Bikeware Ecke für Frauen!
Preise sind hier Listenpreise.Schnäppchen oft zu Saisonende bei Klamotten!!!
Vorsicht: Bei Bikeschnäppchen achtet auf die Komponenten!!
10% Rabatt gibt gegen Vorlage eines Radvereinsausweises.


----------



## N2O (1. September 2001)

Riesenauswahl an Räder,Klamotten und Kultteilen!
Die Preise der Produkte sollte man allerdings im Kopf haben, oft sind sogenannte Schnäppchen nicht wirklich welche. Klamotten sind oft zu teuer.
Wenn man dort einkaufen möchte, sollte man genau wissen was man will.
Rahmen und Komplettbikes bekommt man zu absoluten Spitzenpreisen!!
Mit dem Versand hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günter Göbel (5. September 2001)

Hallo ich bin ja so neu hier!
Also,mit Alfred habe ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Er ist sehr fair,und kennt sich aus in seinem fach.
Sei Laden ist übrigens,in Bitburg,Fahrrad Gruss.


----------



## Ede (6. September 2001)

Hallo Leute,

gut ist auch der Bike Laden in Neuwied/Niederbieber. Siehe auch:
www.tretlager.de


***Änderung 10.10.01***
Sorry Leute - muss mich berichtigen - Lage hat sich geändert.
Mein Lieblingsbikeladen will jetzt Service und Vertrieb nur noch über das Internet durchführen!!
Wie das klappen soll weis er wohl nur selbst. Laden ist geschlossen und Besitzer telefonisch nicht mehr erreichbar.
Schade....


----------



## Nakamur (11. September 2001)

Ich war bei Bernd (Markenbildchenweg 28, versteckt in einer Toreinfahrt) und bin begeistert:

- kompetente Beratung
- genaue Kostenvoranschläge
- nimmt jedes Bike an, egal wo gekauft 
- kann in annehmbarer Zeit fast alles besorgen
- faire Preise

CU Nakamur


----------



## fuschibaer (11. September 2001)

Hallo !

Ich bin mittlerweile auch Kunde bei Bernd !!!!!
   

Ich würde sagen, das ist der Beste Laden bei uns in Koblenz.
Super nett und fachlich einfach SUPER !!!

Die Preise sind mehr als O.K.


----------



## soulrider (23. September 2001)

Nachdem ich alles gelesn haben möchte ich meinen senf noch dazu geben.
Ich habe bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen mit probike in Koblenz gemacht. Ich fahre nun schon zehn Jahre dorthin un bin fast immer gut beraten worden. Die Besitzer Mischa und Andreas sind sehr nett und hilfsbereit. Dort bekommst du auch kurz vor Feierabend noch einen Service, wenn du mit deinem gefetzten bike vom trail kommst. O-ton:"Jung kein Problem wat brauchste?"
Die Ramschkiste gibt es auch bei probike ( wie bei bernd)
Ich fahre in der Regel eine Marathonsaison mit einem Laufrad,denn Mischa ist GODFATHER der Zentrierer.

...übrigens hat Bernd lange Zeit seine Werkstatt im Hinterhof von probike gehabt...

Fahrrad Franz 
ist gut zum maximriegel kaufen für sonst nichts.
Geile Idee das neue Cannondale in der Halle eine Runde Probe zu fahren.
Super Profis an der Teiletheke!! Biker: "Guten Tag ich hätte gerne Maguraöl!"
 Profifahrradfranzverkäufer:"Hama nit nimm Hanseline ist fast das selbe!"
KEINE FRAGEN MEHR! 

Drahtesel Specht

Inhaber gibt sich viel Mühe. Man bekommt meist noch einen Rabatt. Empfehlenswert für Kinder. dort können die Kids gut Probefahren. ebenso ist Oma und Opa dort sehr gut aufgehoben.

Die Söhne des Inhabers sind mit die besten CC-racer in unserer Region (RCW Arzheim=gute homepage)

ciao


----------



## DerSchweisser (26. September 2001)

Hoi.



> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *Nicht empfehlen kann ich ...
> 
> ProBike (Koblenz):
> ...



War bestimmt ein Praktikant 

Ich war heute da, weil mir die Kette gerissen is...
Ein jüngerer Typ (22 etwa) hat sich die alte Kette und das Schaltwerk genau angeguckt, passende Kette drauf gemacht und anschliessend die Schaltung ein bisl verfeinert.  Nach ner Probefahrt bin ich dann zufrieden abgezogen =)

Wegen der Kleinigkeit hat er ne Viertelstunde überzogen, viel mehr kann man nich erwarten, denk ich ma... (Preis: LX 8x Kette + Montage 38 DM)

*Bikestore* (Andernach)

Bloß nich hin... Von da hab ich meine gerissene Kette. War ne 7x statt 8x ... Ich geh ma davon aus, dass der Inhaber die Kette falsch bestellt hat oder einfach ahnungslos is.  Braucht 5 Wochen, nur um Shimano LX Kettenblätter zu bestellen.  Sacht, es gäbe Lieferschwierigkeiten, ja sicher =) Die Blätter sind immer noch nich da, aber schon bezahlt - mein Fehler =(

Der Mechaniker war eigentlich ok (hätte vielleicht merken sollen, dass es die falsche Kette is, sieht man aber nur bei genauer Betrachtung). Er hat mir *provisorisch*  Kettenblätter aus Privatbestand drauf gemacht... Innenlager, Schaltwerk und Kassette hinten hat er gut gemacht... Jetz wart ich nur auf die Blätter 
Muss ich ma Dampf machen...

Ich werd mir das nötige Werkzeug (für Kette, Schaltwerk, Tretlager usw) demnächst zulegen, das dürfte sich lohnen wenn man so was 2-3x im Jahr machen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (22. November 2001)

Hi,

hier ist meine Einschätzung der Bike-Läden in Koblenz und Umgebung:

FAHRRAD-FRANZ ist halt mehr der Baumarkt, billig-billig, schlechter Service und Inkompetenz, wo man nur hinschaut. Unschlagbar in Koblenz und Umgebung ist jedoch die Auswahl an Klamotten.

Bei ARNOLD war ich einmal und nie wieder. Die halbstarke Bedienung vermittelte mir den Eindruck, daß ich erst auf den Knien vor ihr rumrutschen muß, bevor ich von ihr anständig bedient werde. Und das bei dem Canyon-Schrott.

Ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis hatte ich bei DAS RAD. Hier wird der Laden wohl von einem Einzelkämpfer geschmissen, der jeden Kunden als ganz besondere Last empfindet. Ich hab mich dann auch entschuldigt, daß ich gestört habe und bin gegangen.

Nach langer Suche bin dann zufällig bei PROBIKE reingestolpert. Hier kann ich eigentlich nur Gutes berichten. Die haben mir bisher jede Extrawurst erfüllt - vom Votec, daß ich nicht bei Fahrrad Franz kaufen wollte,  über die Speedhub bis zu ähnlichen Spinnereien. Der Service ist gut, auch wenn man mal spät abends reinschaut, die Preise sind wirklich fair.

Grüße 

Abt Hugo


----------



## dave (22. November 2001)

Der Sammy (DAS RAD) will anscheinend auch gar nicht verkaufen!
Als Steve damals in Dernbach bei ihm arbeitete hat sich folgendes Verkaufsgespräch abgespielt.
Sammy schien den Kunden vom Biken her zu kennen und meinte doch allen Ernstes auf die Frage nach einer Polar:

<hohn>
"WAAAS?! Du willst eine Pulsuhr kaufen? So wie Du fährst? 
Außerdem ... Du hälst Dich bestimmt doch sowieso nicht an die Pulswerte!"
</hohn>

Ich weiß den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr, aber so ähnlich war der Wortlaut.
Könnt euch ja ausmalen, dass der Kunde sehr begeistert war von seiner ehrlichen und direkten Art 

Hab sowas auch selber erlebt. Aber nicht so krass!


----------



## Joki (20. Dezember 2001)

Also ich persönlich gehe seid zehn Jahren zum Fahrradstudio Lüdicke in Boppard. Eigentlich kann ich den shop nur empfehlen,
Man muß zwar etwas Zeit mitbringen, aber eigentlich ist der CHEF sehr kompetent weiß auch wie man mit DH Bikes aufbaut, da sein Sohn und einige Kumpels DH fahren.Nur als Tipp!
Ich persönlich kaufe sehr gerne da, allerdings bin ich auch mit H&S zufrieden und kaufe auch ab und an mal was beim Franz im Industriegebiet. 
Ich eure Meinung nur Teilen, daß der Besitzer vom"DAS RAD" in Koblenz ein hochnäßiger, ahnungsloser Typ ist.

Aber sagt doch mal, wo ist den der Laden im Markenbildchenweg? Hab ich noch nie was von gehört!!
Jochen


----------



## dave (21. Dezember 2001)

Bernd Regenhardt
Markenbildchenweg 28
56068 Koblenz

tel: 0261-33667
fax: 0261-33665

Wenn Du von Bahnhof kommst ist es die zweite Einfahrt auf der linken Seite. Wenn man es nicht weiß, ist es seeeehr schwer zu finden, da nur ein kleines Schild auf den Laden hinweist.
Bin auch lange Zeit ahnungslos daran vorbeigefahren.
Das gibt dem ganzen das Image eines Insieder-Shops


----------



## Fabe (11. Januar 2002)

gibt's noch 

Radsport Pries
Neuwied Torney, Dierdorfer Straße

Kleine, feine Auswahl!
Der Typ ist voll cool drauf, echt kompetent.

Schwätzt dir keinen Scheiß auf und die Preise sind
voll o.k.
Hat eine coole Hausmarke für MTB's.


----------



## Lieselotte (23. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

ich gehe auch am liebsten zu ProBike. Da wird man/Frau immer freundlich und gut bedient

Gerade als Frau wird man in den meisten Fahrradläden wie ein Mensch zweiter Klasse behandelt. Besonders bei Arnold denken die wohl, Radfahren ist nur was für "harte Männer".


----------



## TresXF (12. August 2002)

mal kurz wieder hochschieben und nachfragen, ob sich die bisherigen einschätzungen bestätigt haben


----------



## dave (14. August 2002)

Hey TresXF, dich gibt's noch?! 

Was ich anfangs zum Arnold geschrieben habe, ist nun da sie nur noch Canyon-Kunden bedienen natürlich hinfällig.
Bin daher immer noch Stammkunde bei Bernd.


----------



## Abt Hugo (14. August 2002)

War inzwischen auch ein paar mal bei Bernd. Netter Bursche und ein cooler Laden. Wenn um Magura geht, kommt man um ihn kaum herum. Allerdings sind seine Preise nicht gerade die niedrigsten.

Fazit: Ich bleibe Stammkunde bei ProBike. (www.probike-koblenz.de)


----------



## TresXF (14. August 2002)

hi dave, vielleicht klappt es ja dieses jahr mit nem gemeinsamen ausritt 

gibt es in unserer gegend eigentlich einen fox forx händler/service? die forke würd mich nämlich interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TresXF (15. August 2002)

> Bernd Regenhardt
> Markenbildchenweg 28
> 56068 Koblenz


kann mir jemand sagen, wie gut der bernd im einspeichen ist? mir ist nämlich heute ne speiche gefetzt, und die ceramic-felge muss auch mal erneuert werden (baumstamm...)


----------



## Nakamur (15. August 2002)

Er ist der beste! Ich hatte noch nie so wenig Probleme mit Laufrädern, wie mit denen die er eingespeicht hat. Meine Crossride (hinten) hat er auch komplett neu eingespeicht. Noch keine Probleme damit, obwohl ich damit auch ein bisschen rumspringe und sie mal die Seilbahn runterprügele.  

CU KP


----------



## dave (15. August 2002)

N'Abend Stefan,

bin leider bis Anfang September weg. 
Aber danach würde ich gerne mal das Elztal mit dir in Angriff nehmen 
Kenne leider auch keinen regionalen Fox-Händler.


----------



## Lieselotte (27. November 2002)

Hallo Männer,

muß mal wieder für Probike Werbung machen. Die haben nämlich jetzt auch einen Internet-Shop.

www.probike-koblenz.de/Shop


----------



## XC-Karl (3. Dezember 2002)

Ich war heute mal wieder seit langen bei Bernd und wurde wieder super bedient und beraten. Ich habe ihn mal auf seine nicht vorhandene E-Mail-Adresse angesprochen und erntete nur ein lächeln. Endlich mal wieder ein Mensch der auf die übertriebene Internet......... nicht abfährt. Ansonsten ist er aber technisch absolut auf der Höhe der Zeit. Bei ihm gibt es sogar Scheibenbremslaufräder ohne schleifen!!!!!


----------



## dave (3. Dezember 2002)

Hi Karl, will dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber schau hier mal unter Dealer/Regenhardt nach!


----------



## a$i (3. Dezember 2002)

von wem ist denn die e-freerider seite ?!


bzw. wer ist das der die dirtlines am oberwerth wieder aufbaut ?!


jemand ne ahnung ?!


----------



## Nakamur (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *von wem ist denn die e-freerider seite ?!
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal auf der Seite unter Bikegroups: Koblenz
M.Erben Da findest du auch seine mail-Adresse


----------



## Abt Hugo (4. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von XC-Karl _
> *Endlich mal wieder ein Mensch der auf die übertriebene Internet......... nicht abfährt.*



Ohne amazon, ebay und Co. wäre die Welt aber deutlich ärmer. Ich erledige inzwischen einen Großteil meiner Einkäufe im Internet und spare dabei nicht nur Geld sondern auch eine Menge Zeit.

Darum finde ich es gut, daß sich auch mal ein lokaler Händler ins Internet "traut". Arnold hat ja hier wohl allen vorgemacht, wie es geht, auch wenn ich mich nicht gerade zu den Canyon-Fans zähle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (4. Dezember 2002)

"Laufrad" in Lahnstein hat übrigens auch eine Webpräsenz:
http://www.laufrad.com/start.htm


----------



## freedward (11. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

habe letzte Woche bei Probike den FS EL-4-Rahmen im Internet-Shop bestellt, nachdem ich mir hier im Forum ein paar Tips geholt habe. Der rahmen war nach zwei Tagen da und fährt sich super. Der Service von Probike war auch wirklich klasse.

Ansonsten kenne ich in Koblenz nur den Fahrrad-Franz, den finde ich aber nicht so besonders gut. Die setzen wohl mehr auf Masse statt Klasse. Die Beratung war auf jedem Fall jämmerlich.

Nur blöd, daß es jetzt so kalt ist, da kann ich mein neues Bike nur mit Zähneklappern fahren.


----------



## [FW] FLO (9. Januar 2003)

moin
also ich bestelle fast immer beim 100prozentbike. das ist ein onlineshop für alle die den nicht kennen. www.100prozentbike.de da ist fast alles ziemlich billig und der hat auch was man braucht.
in koblenz kann ich auch den "bernd" empfehlen, obwohl der manchmal ziemlich lange braucht etwas zu besorgen was er nicht da hat.
der "fahrradfranz" hat zwar viel da aber hat irgendwie doch nix wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.
beim "arnold" bekommt man fast garnix mehr außer den canyonbikes.
"das rad" kann man echt vergessen. da gibts fast nix und der chef ist total unfreundlich. einmal war ich da und es sind ein paar kinder reingekommen. da fragt der chef die kinder: wollt ihr was kaufen? die kinder: wir wollten nur gucken. der chef:wenn ihr nix kaufen wollt dann raus.
in boppard gibts dann noch den "lüdicke" bei dem bekommt man zwar nicht alles aber das wichtigste schon. aber der is ziemlich teuer.
wenns bike kaput ist würde ich selber hand anlegen oder zum bernd oder im notfall auch zum lüdicke gehen.


----------



## Chr!s (1. März 2003)

Hi,
ich darf euch an dieser Stelle meinen Händler präsentieren, dem ich seit 1994 treu geblieben bin. Und er mir, obwohl er aus Rhens, wo er seinen Laden hatte nach St. Johann bei Mayen umgezogen ist. Er holt aber immer noch mein Fahrrad zu Hause  zur Inspektion ab. Weiß nicht, ob ers bei jedem macht, aber die Stammkundschaft bekommt nen einwandfreien Service.

Im Klartext:
Radsport Breidbach in St. Johann bei Mayen ist ein absoluter Geheimtip, weil den Laden kaum jemand kennt, geschweige denn findet. Der Besitzer arbeitet alleine dort, was die Reparatur oder Bestellung etwas länger dauern lässt, aber das Ergebnis ist wirklich brilliant.
Er vertreibt momentan seine eigene Marke: "Evolution", vielleicht schon jemandem übern Weg gefahren?
Bei den Komponenten wird vornehmlich Shimano bevorzugt, was mir persönlich sehr entgegen kommt. Aber auch Tuning-Teile sind zu finden.
Ich für meinen Teil habe bereits 2 Räder bei ihm erstanden und war sowohl beim Kauf, als auch bei der weiteren Betreuung voll zufrieden. Da ich auch an MTB-Wettkämpfen teilnehme, leidet das Material erheblich und die Inspektionen sind häufiger als beim Otto-Normal Fahrer. Der Händler fährt ebenfalls leidenschaftlich MTB- aber auch STraßenrennen und kennt sich daher mit der Materie super aus.
Preis und Leistung sind einmalig. 

"Ob Rennrad, Hardtail oder Fully, den besten Service gibts beim Breidbachs Uli" 

Wie gesagt, ein Geheimtip. Jedem zu empfehlen.


----------



## oldschooler (9. März 2003)

hi

naja ich glaube es ist nicht gleich um die ecke, aber  mein stammladen ist RADSPORT STRÄSSER in Lebach/saarland...super nett, der mechaniker ist ein meister seines fachs, zugegebn also die wartezeit auf bestellte teile ist manchmal unmenschlich aber ansonsten top...hat alles was man braucht oder kann es besorgen...

loben muss ich außerdem WELLMANN in darmstadt..TOP hatte noch ne 113mm achse für mein altes klein da (trek wollte dafür 130Euro haben!!!)und er 50Euro!

mein absoluter Hassladen sind 2 stück:

1. Radsport Boos in Merzig...er hat mir für mein 26er principia mal 28zoll schläuche verkauft, hab ich leider erst im trainingslager gemerkt!!(in frankreich und kein händler weit und breit!!)

2. RADSPORT-Technik-Raßmann!!!

super hohle idioten!!! die sin zu dumm um ne leere schublade aufzuräumen!
ich hab mir ne avid-bremsanlage bestellt

erst waren alle 4bremsbeläge für rechts!

dann waren sie schon verkratzt als ob sie 10jahre im renneinsatz waren

und zum guten schluss fehlte der gegenhalte(der ins loch im rahmen gesteckt wird) ...dieser ist nicht demontierbar, also war die bremse von vornherein unbrauchbar...

ich hab angerufen und so ein Ar*****ch meinte: Klopp dir en nagel in de rahmen dat hält auch!!!

ich sagte : ich klopp dir gleich was, ich fahr en 92er attitude u

er hat aufgelegt!!!

riesen sauerei...

H&S, Hibike, S-Tec, CicliB, rose(wird immer schlechter von der auswahl her), brügelmann, sind auch zu empfehlen...ich hab bestimmt noch einen vergessen!

mfg thomas


----------



## KO-ULI (11. März 2003)

Hallo,

wo ist denn eigentlich der nächste Laden von Koblenz aus,wenn man Protektoren sucht ?? Einer mit richtig Auswahl, damit man anprobieren kann und nicht zu teuer. Ich suche hauptsächlich nach Oberkörper-Panzer und irgendeinem Hüft-Protektor. Knee/Shin und Elbow hab ich schon. 

MfG,

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (11. März 2003)

Hi Uli, 

Alex hat mir erst vor kurzem erzählt, dass der Krummholz Safety-Jackets im Angebot hätte. Die sind zwar eigentlich für's Boarden gedacht, aber wer weiß ... 
Die sind bestimmt auch sehr robust.

Fragste wegen dem letzten Sturz?


----------



## KO-ULI (12. März 2003)

Hi Dave,

jo ich frage wegen dem letzten sturz 
ich hole nen uvex fullface-helm (119 statt 149, hoffentlich taugt der was)  vom pro-bike in koblenz. dann gucke ich mal beim krumholz und den motorrad-läden polo und louise, die sollen auch recht günstige sachen haben...

vielleicht hab ich dann mal ne weile ruhe


----------



## soul-biker (12. März 2003)

sersen,

wie gehts dem gesicht ?? uli


----------



## KO-ULI (12. März 2003)

hi (marc?)

dem gesicht gehts ganz gut 
bin heute aber mal zum kiefer-orthopäden gegangen. denn anscheinend bin ich mit der unterlippe über den rasen gerutscht und dabei ist einiges aufgerissen.  wird aber nich mehr genäht, hätte sonntag gemacht werden müssen. 

gebrochen ist nix, also werde ich am wochenende wieder biken 
bis dann


----------



## soul-biker (12. März 2003)

aua na dann wenn alles in ordnung is !!! 
lass das in zukunft  

naja is ja nochmal gut gegangen, jo dann würde ich sagen sieht man sich am WE !!!

gruss
marc


----------



## KO-ULI (12. März 2003)

ich bemüh mich


----------



## >Helge< (27. März 2003)

Hi,

@ KO-ULI:

Beim Koblenzer Media Markt um die Ecke, gegenüber Hornbach gibt´s einen MotorradLaden "Böning" (www.Böning.de).
Die haben einiges an Dainese Protektoren zur Auswahl.

Viel Spaß beim nächsten Ritt 

CU
Helge


----------



## KO-ULI (31. März 2003)

hi.

danke für den tip, helius. der böning soll allerdings nicht gerade günstig sein, hab ich gehört.

naja, jetzt habe ich mindestens 4-5 wochen zeit, mir schöne protektoren auszusuchen - da ich mir gestern den fuß gebrochen habe. so langsam ist's echt nicht mehr lustig. dieses jahr ist der wurm drin !!


----------



## KO-ULI (6. Mai 2003)

Sooo, um mal etwas halbwegs produktives beizutragen 

Ich war heute beim Böning. Die bauen z.Z. einen Dainese Outlet-Store in der ersten Etage auf. Da kann man demnächst ganz normal einkaufen, heute hat mich halt einer aus dem Motorrad-Laden hoch geführt. Also einfach nur hammergeil, der Store: Extrem viel Auswahl an Dainese-Sachen, nette und hilfsbereite Leute und absolut super Preise !!!

Einziger Nachteil wird sein, man kann nix bestellen. Die Teile kommen einfach rein, was da ist, ist da. Mehr nicht. Aber es ist halt wirklich viel da, es lohnt sich da rein zu gucken....

Was ich gekauft habe:







Oberkörperpanzer; Safety Jacket 1: 82 
Downhillhose; Gemini: 25  
Langarm-Trikot; Vertical Shirt: 22 
Knieschoner; Knee Guards Freestyle Pro: 20 
Handschuehe; Pro Gloves: 17 

Ich weiß jetz wirklich net genau, was für Modelle das sind, welcher Jahrgang und so. Vielleicht erkennt das ja einer auf dem Bildchen. Die Teile sind aber alle *saugeil* und wer Dainese-Preise kennt, weiß auch, dass das *saubillig* ist !!!

Jeder, der Protektoren sucht und nicht wahnsinnig Kohle rausschmeißen will um das topaktuelle Modell zu bekommen, sollte mal zum Böning Outlet Store


----------



## dave (6. Mai 2003)

Kraaaaassssss!!!
Ich habe am Garda (aus Not der Verzweiflung) drei mal so viel für die Freestyle-Schoner bezahlt!

Jetzt brauchste nur noch was für Deinen linken Fuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von KO-ULI _
> *Jeder, der Protektoren sucht und nicht wahnsinnig Kohle rausschmeißen will um das topaktuelle Modell zu bekommen, sollte mal zum Böning Outlet Store  *



Danke für den Tip. Ich dachte, Böning dealt nur Motorradsachen. 

Toll, daß ich mein Zeugs schon komplett habe und dafür ein Vielfaches ausgegeben habe.


----------



## >Helge< (7. Mai 2003)

@ KO-ULI:

Freut mich daß Du fündig geworden bist, das mit der ersten Etage wußte ich allerdings auch noch nicht!
Allerdings ist der Uvex Helm (wenn´s der ist den ich beim Fahrrad-Franz in der Hand hatte und das sieht mir danach aus) doch dann wohl nicht so die erste Wahl!?!
Vom Design her sehr nett, aber den Kinnbügel kannst man doch schon mit der Hand zur Seite und nach hinten biegen! Ob das bei n`em Sturz was aushält?
 
Ich hab den Pryme AL in schwarz und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Helm, hat auch nur 120,- gekostet (siehe Anhang)

Na ja, auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem neuen Zeugs! 
Hoffentlich wird´s nicht so schnell derb beansprucht!!!  

CU
Helge


----------



## KO-ULI (7. Mai 2003)

@ Helius: Ja, ist der Uvex Helm, den auch der Fahrrad Franz hatte. Ich hab den bei Pro-Bike für 119 geholt.  Den fahren hier ziemlich viele, ich hoffe einfach mal, dass er was taugt 

Wenn ich was von den Protektoren zerlegt habe, informier ich euch 

Den Pryme hast du ja sicher bestellt, das wollte ich nicht, weil mir das zu unsicher ist bei Klamotten und Protektoren...


----------



## sulibats (27. Mai 2003)

Hehe, war heute mal bei "Das Rad", brauchte 2 Bremsbolzen für die Fox-Gabel...am Telefon meinte der Azubi ( denke ich mal ), ich solle doch einfach vorbeibekomme ( der wußte gar nicht was Bremsbolzen sind ) und dann war ich da, da hab ich dem Älteren von Beiden ( wohl der Chef ) dann mal so einen Bremsbolzen gezeigt ( der, der nicht passt ) und dann meinte der gute Mann, ich solle doch mal in 30min wiederkommen. Hab dann gefragt, ob der das Ernst meint, weil ich ja gerade extra dafür nach Koblenz gefahren bin: "Ja, in 30min, er muss das erstmal Suchen". Hab dann gesagt, ich hätte das Teil gerne zurück und würde woanders hingehen, solange will ich net warten. Da wurde er dann reichlich sauer und meinte in lautem Ton "Ich hab doch gesagt dass ich es Suche"  

Hab selten einen so unfreundlichen Verkäufer erlebt, zumal ich in dem Laden noch nie Kunden gesehen hab, von daher sollte man da eigentlich seine ( einzigen  ) Kunden etwas besser behandeln. War jedenfalls das letzte Mal, das ich da hingegangen bin...

Bin dann noch bei Pro-Bike vorbei, die hatten es aber auch net, aber bei Fahrrad Bernd wurde ich dann fündig 

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Abt Hugo (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sulibats _
> *Hab selten einen so unfreundlichen Verkäufer erlebt, zumal ich in dem Laden noch nie Kunden gesehen hab, von daher sollte man da eigentlich seine ( einzigen  ) Kunden etwas besser behandeln. War jedenfalls das letzte Mal, das ich da hingegangen bin...*



Ich denke, bei "Das Rad" haben die eine ganz moderne Firmenphilosophie. Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, wie die lautet, die beruht aber sicher auf ganz neuen Erkenntnissen.


----------



## kAos (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sulibats _
> *Hehe, war heute mal bei "Das Rad", brauchte 2 Bremsbolzen für die Fox-Gabel...am Telefon meinte der Azubi ( denke ich mal ), ich solle doch einfach vorbeibekomme ( der wußte gar nicht was Bremsbolzen sind ) und dann war ich da, da hab ich dem Älteren von Beiden ( wohl der Chef ) dann mal so einen Bremsbolzen gezeigt ( der, der nicht passt ) und dann meinte der gute Mann, ich solle doch mal in 30min wiederkommen. Hab dann gefragt, ob der das Ernst meint, weil ich ja gerade extra dafür nach Koblenz gefahren bin: "Ja, in 30min, er muss das erstmal Suchen". Hab dann gesagt, ich hätte das Teil gerne zurück und würde woanders hingehen, solange will ich net warten. Da wurde er dann reichlich sauer und meinte in lautem Ton "Ich hab doch gesagt dass ich es Suche"
> 
> Hab selten einen so unfreundlichen Verkäufer erlebt, zumal ich in dem Laden noch nie Kunden gesehen hab, von daher sollte man da eigentlich seine ( einzigen  ) Kunden etwas besser behandeln. War jedenfalls das letzte Mal, das ich da hingegangen bin...
> ...




servus...

so ähnliche erlebnisse hatte ich aba schon in diversen radläden in ko... und ich hab daraus meine persönlichen konsequenzen gezogen... 
vor knapp 10 jahren waren noch mehr werkstätten da, wo´s n bissel ruhiger und vor allem freundlich zuging...mir fallen da pauschal der "bikerstreff" in bendorf, das "laufrad" in lahnstein oder das "tretlager" in neuwied.... heuer gibbet zum glück noch den guten herrn regenhardt... SIMPLY THE BEST! da werden sie geholfen...


mfg sebastian


----------



## Bullet (4. Juni 2003)

Gude Kowelenzer !
Seid herren gedenken geht man natürlich nicht,wenn man freundlichen service such ! Dann lieber zum Berd _ der versteht was er sagt ! und geschrien wird dort auch recht selten !!!

MfG Matthes

 
                                   Stoppt Königsbacher


----------



## Torbolo (10. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Ich kann auch nur Positives über Bernd berichten! Er hat 2,5 Stunden lang mit mir nach dem richtigen Bike gesucht. Bei Fahrrad-Franz wären sowas 2,5 Minuten, wenn nicht Sekunden. 
Habe mich gleichzeitig beim Probike informiert, die mir letztlich auch das günstigere Angebot gemacht haben, weil sie meine alte Mühle abgekauft haben und vom Neupreis des neuen Bikes abgezogen haben. Über die Beratung beim Probike läßt sich aber streiten. Ich habe das gesamte Know-How vom Bernd aufbringen müssen (welche Rahmengröße, Anzahl der Spacer ...), um das Richtige für mich zu finden (deshalb hab ich jetzt auch ein schlechtes Gewissen  ). Ich denke, dass die direkte Kundenberatung im Geschäft unter dem Internetshop sehr leidet (soll leider öfters beim Expandieren vorkommen). Zuerst musste ich warten (was nicht schlimm ist) und mir dann anhören, dass sie 70 Aufträge pro Tag hätten und es ihnen relativ egal ist, ob ein "armer Student" lediglich 800  bei ihnen läßt (das letzte hamse natürlich nicht gesagt, aber es war herauszuhören). Dafür ist mein Bike vielleicht schon morgen aufgebaut und ich kann bis 6-8 Wochen nach dem Kauf noch Komponenten verändern.

Bin mal gespannt...

MfG Torbolo


----------



## Bullet (10. Juni 2003)

der Bachmann von probike ist aber eher son typ der nicht offen ist . frag ihn mal nach radsport arnold und dem typ (mich), der das canyon testbike geschrottet hat. der hat mir mal erzählt, das er mit denen nichts zu tun haben will. Als ich im letztens bei Probike war, verwies er mich zur tür! ich weiss nicht warum, ich habe dem schaden bezahlt. Der michael staab hat ihm bestimmt irgendeinen bockmist erzählt. Hiermit zeigt sich das Probike nur ein weiter ramschladen ist und die bikes, die sie so haben sind echt keinen Besuch wert. Sorry, aber bevor diese kundenunfreundlichkeit in koblenz anhält werde ich meine meinung zu Arnold, Probike und das Rad nicht ändern!!!


Wenn man einen guten Laden sucht sollte man einfach zu bernd regenhard gehen, der macht seinen job koreckt und durchaus preiswert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Torbolo _
> *Ich denke, dass die direkte Kundenberatung im Geschäft unter dem Internetshop sehr leidet (soll leider öfters beim Expandieren vorkommen).*




Da hast Du sicher recht. Ich habe mir in letzter Zeit auch schon ein paar mal bei denen die Beine in den Bauch gestanden.

Zur Zeit tanzt bei ProBike der Bär. Die sind vom Erfolg ihres E-Shops völlig überrannt worden und kommen trotz personeller Verstärkung mit der Arbeit kaum hinterher.


----------



## sulibats (11. Juni 2003)

@Abt Hugo: Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Hauptgrund für den wohl schlechten Service der Internet-Shop ist, weil damit hat der Laden in Koblenz eh nix zu tun ( jedenfalls nach Aussage von dem Typen im Laden ). Die Teile, die du im Internet bestellst werden ja nicht von Koblenz verschickt, sondern irgendwo von einem anderen Lager, wahrscheinlich ist das sogar ne andere Firma, die das für ProBike machen und man wird dann per Provision beteiligt.

Mein Vater macht sowas auch, weil sich der Versandhandel nicht lohnt, seine Kunden aber alles aus einer Hand wollen. Also bestellen die Kunden bei Ihm, aber verschickt wird das von ner anderen Firma.

Also das der E-Shop Einfluss auf das Ladengeschäft hat, trifft wohl nur dann zu, wenn es um Komplettbikes geht, aber da haben ja alle Läden Lieferprobleme ( siehe Radon, Poison ).

Als ich damals bei ProBike war und paar Infos haben wollte ( Infos, die über den Preis hinausgingen ), da war man auch nicht wirklich Aussagefreudig. Auf meine Frage bzgl. dem Preis für Mavic CrossRoc-Laufräder gab es nur gelächter, weil die Laufräder ja so schlecht wären. Darauf hin fragte ich, was er denn empfehlen würde: "Dazu sage ich nix" 

Hab dann alles per Versandhandel bestellt, weil wenn ich eh keine Beratung bekomme, dann brauch ich ja eh nicht in ein Ladengeschäft zu gehen.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## kAos (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sulibats _
> [BHab dann alles per Versandhandel bestellt, weil wenn ich eh keine Beratung bekomme, dann brauch ich ja eh nicht in ein Ladengeschäft zu gehen.
> 
> Mfg|Sulibats [/B]





traurig aber wahr....   mir ging es auch so, bis ich den kleinen shop am markenbildchenweg fand (durch gute freunde  ).



gruss
seba


----------



## Abt Hugo (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sulibats _
> *@Abt Hugo: Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Hauptgrund für den wohl schlechten Service der Internet-Shop ist, weil damit hat der Laden in Koblenz eh nix zu tun ( jedenfalls nach Aussage von dem Typen im Laden ).*




@sulibats: Glaub mir, es ist so, wie ich es oben gesagt habe. Traurig genug, daß der Service unbefriedigend ist!


----------



## Bullet (14. Juni 2003)

traurig aber wahr....   mir ging es auch so, bis ich den kleinen shop am markenbildchenweg fand (durch gute freunde  ).




Willst du damit sagen, daß wir sowas wie freunde sind ?


----------



## kAos (14. Juni 2003)

genau das...prost mattes  

greetz seba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce Lee (15. Juni 2003)

Ich  muss da mal meine eigenen Erfahrungen im Gegensatz zu anderen von Das Rad aus Koblenz erwähnen.
Ich habe drei Fahrräder! Alle drei von Das Rad. 
Warum?
Weil es dort die fachlich fundierteste Beratung gibt. Von einem Mann der schon seit 20 Jahren im Geschäft ist.
Ausser mit gutem Wissen von Rädern, Material, Technik..etc, dient der "Chef " auch mit ausgereiften Trainingslehren und seinem umfassenden Wissen von den Trails und Strassen rund um Koblenz, seinen Kunden.

Zugegeben kann der ehemahlige Triatleht mal was schroff werden. Doch wem sei dies nicht gegönnt wenn man bedenkt das Verkauf / Beratung, Werkstatt, Einkauf und Lager eine ein Mann Leistung sind, in der man Reperaturen in 1-2 Tagen bekommt. Wo gibt es das?

Also wer ernsthaft Radsport betreibt und bei einem schwachsinnigen Tunningversuch seines Rades auch mal konstruktive Kritik verträgt ist bei Das Rad genau richtig !


----------



## Bullet (16. Juni 2003)

Hi,bitte erzähl mir mal wie du es hinbekommen hast dort nicht grundlos wieder rausgeschmissen zu werden. Ich hab mal ohne bike nach bremsklötzen gefragt.... UUUHHHHIIIIIII, bloß weg hier sonst krich ich noch n vorbau ab, oder so ! wie hast du ihn dazu gebracht ? okay du bist warscheinlich auch der einzige kunde dort, weil du drei bikes von ihm hast...  

Wenn ich Kritik fürs bike suche, geh ich zum SEBA, der hat so viel zu meckern an meiner Affenschaukel oder auch Kantenklatscher, daß ich nicht mehr Kritik vertagen kann. ach ja : Hey Seba bau die judy wieder ins Rocky !!!! - Das sieht UNSTYLISCH aus


----------



## Pedalritter (26. Juni 2003)

Also , muß dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben !  Wenn man ne gute Beratung haben  will , kommt man nich um die kleineren Läden rum ! Habs letztes Jahr gemerkt als ich auch mal beim Fahrrad Franz war ! Die Verkäufer hatten absolut null Ahnung ! Bin dann irgendwie in mayen bei CHAKA gelandet , also das war prima kann ich nur empfehlen ! Werd aber bei nächster gelegenheit mal  zum Bernd gehen ! was man so liest muß der Typ echt Klasse sein !


----------



## dave (26. Juni 2003)

Er hat übrigens eine neue Homepage. Naja, sie ist noch in der Mache ... 

http://www.radsport-regenhardt.de


----------



## Bullet (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pedalritter _
> *Also , muß dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben !  Wenn man ne gute Beratung haben  will , kommt man nich um die kleineren Läden rum ! Habs letztes Jahr gemerkt als ich auch mal beim Fahrrad Franz war ! Die Verkäufer hatten absolut null Ahnung ! Bin dann irgendwie in mayen bei CHAKA gelandet , also das war prima kann ich nur empfehlen ! Werd aber bei nächster gelegenheit mal  zum Bernd gehen ! was man so liest muß der Typ echt Klasse sein ! *




Geh einfach hin und sag was du möchtest : bernd ist ein Superberater in allen lagerschalen ! 

BESUCHT SEINE SEITE !!!!!! WWW.radsport-regenhardt.DE


----------



## Lieselotte (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bullet _
> *BESUCHT SEINE SEITE*




Genau. Machen wir ein bißchen Werbung hier!

Darum:

Besucht die Seite von ProBike www.probike-koblenz.de


----------



## Abt Hugo (2. Juli 2003)

Werbung fördert Konsum? Das höre ich gerne!  

Darum stimme ich ein in den Chor und singe "Besucht seine Seite unter www.probike-koblenz.de"!


----------



## kAos (2. Juli 2003)

aber was soll man denn bitteschön machen, wenn man was kaufen will (ergo GELD in dem schuppen lassen will), und nach einer knappen viertelstunde im laden noch nicht einmal begrüsst wird...?! Und es waren nicht etwa schlangen von leuten anne theke. Da dreh ich mich als kunde um, sach auf wiedersehn und geh... so geschehn bei PROBIKE und auch schon bei DAS RAD.... sorry egal wie beschäftigt man mit rumlabern und klönen ist, dafür hab ich null verständnis und es IST nun mal IMHO kundenfeindlich...



my two cents

 kAos


----------



## Joki (2. Juli 2003)

stimmt der Typ von DAS RAD ist nicht besonders kundenfreundlich!!
War dort schon paarmal und er ist ziemlich eingebildet und arrogant!
bis ich ihn dann mal auf nem Rennen abgezogen habe vor ein paar Jahren!
Da war er wieder ganz freundlich !


----------



## Bullet (2. Juli 2003)

Jo kAos, 
Lass und die brut in grund und boden Droppen !!!!


viva la service  


MrfG
Matthes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freedward (3. Juli 2003)

Ich weiß nicht, wo das Problem mit Probike liegt. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr dort das FSEL4 gekauft und war mit Service und Produkt super zufrieden. Vor kurzem habe ich mir bei probike jetzt noch eine neue gabel (Fox F80 RLT - ein Traum!) geholt und bin wieder super beraten worden.


----------



## Lieselotte (22. August 2003)

Hi,

bei ProBike gibts jetzt ein Online-Gewinnspiel auf www.probike-koblenz.de . Als Gewinn winkt ein SIGMA-Sport Beleuchtungs-Komplettset bestehend aus:

Halogen-Frontleuchte Mirage, Rückleuchte Diode II, inklusive Hochleistungs-Akku, Ladegerät, Vorbauhalterung und allen Kabeln.

Ciao und viele Grüße an alle Bikerinnen aus Koblenz
(Beim Gewinnspiel dürfen aber auch Jungs mitmachen)


----------



## Hildi (13. September 2003)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Meine Frau und ich haben mittlerweile alle unsere Räder (MTB und Rennrad) dort gekauft. Die Beratung war klasse und die Preise brauchen sich neben Fahrrad Franz und Konsorten nicht zu verstecken - ausser, dass hier das Rad komplett auf mich vermessen und in tadellosem Zustand ausgeliefert wurde. Nachstellen war nicht nötig.


----------



## wwbiker (21. September 2003)

hallo,
also in der region westerwald gibt es einen kleinen aber feinen shop mit vielen parts auch exclusive teile - mavic, klein etc... -
sicher ganz interessant..angebote immer in internet...könnt jaauch mal vorbeischauen...ist in altenkirchen-fluterschen
www.radsportmertens.de

gruß


----------



## nicole 1 (30. September 2003)

Hallo ich suche ein Fahrradgeschäft in Neuhäusel bei Koblenz/Rein

mfg
nicole


----------



## Lieselotte (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

bei ProBike gibts wieder ein Online-Gewinnspiel auf www.probike-koblenz.de . Der Gewinner bekommt ein PEDROS Chain Machine Kit im Wert von Euro 39,90, bestehend aus Kettenreinigungsgerät, einer Flasche Bio Degreaser (Entfetter), einer Flasche Ice Wax (Schmiermittel) und einer Reinigungsbürste.


Ciao und viele Grüße an alle Bikerinnen aus Koblenz
(Beim Gewinnspiel dürfen aber auch Jungs mitmachen)


----------



## nifnaf (8. Oktober 2003)

hallo lieselotte,

ich bin zwar ein jung' und komme aus neuwied, aber ich schreibe trotzdem  .

gehört dir eigentlich der laden? ist ja schon das zweite mal, dass du wegen einem gewinnspiel schreibst, hahaha.
nichts für ungut. ist mir nur aufgefallen.

liebe grüße 

achim


----------



## Lieselotte (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Junge aus Neuwied,

leider gehört mir ProBike nicht, sondern ich bin nur eine zufriedene Kundin, die die Werbetrommel für "ihren" Laden rührt.  


Lieselotte


----------



## nifnaf (9. Oktober 2003)

guten tag dame aus koblenz,

das ist aber schade, oder? 
dachte nur, weil du wohl selbständig bist, wärst du der inhaber, sorry natürlich die inhaberin soviel zeit muss sein, oder?

ich muss zu meiner schande gestehen, dass ich noch nicht da war und auch keine ahnung habe, wo der laden in koblenz ist.
die homepage habe ich mir natürlich angeschaut und auch am ersten gewinnspiel teilgenommen. eine lampe hätte ich ja noch brauchen können, aber ein kettenreinigungsgerät habe ich leider schon. 

die idee ein gewinnspiel zu veranstalten, ist gut, erregt aufmerksamkeit und bringt hoffentlich viel kundschaft! in der heutigen zeit sehr wichtig, kann ein lied davon singen.
da ich mir erst vor ein paar wochen ein teures rad bei Canyon geholt habe, brauche ich wohl die nächste zeit kein neues, hoffentlich!

liebe grüße 
achim


p.s. hatte gerade den ersten plattfuss, mist, so gehts mir mit jedem neuen rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (16. Oktober 2003)

Upps,

da hat sich ja ein Opfer vom Fahrrad Franz geoutet 
Dann auch noch CARVER 
Aber Er ist ja auf dem Wege der Besserung, mit seinem Canyon 

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Platten flicken


----------



## nifnaf (17. Oktober 2003)

hey hey hey,  

so schlimm sind die räder nun auch wieder nicht. bin mit dem teil fast 10.000 km in einem jahr gefahren und hatte nie probleme, nur die üblichen verschleißteile, wie bremsbeläge, ritzel und ketten und Mäntel. 
ich kaufe ja nicht gleich eine rakete, um festzustellen, dass ich keine lust an diesem sport habe. jeder hat mal klein angefangen. 

gruß
achim


----------



## Mountaintrail (18. Oktober 2003)

Boooh, machst du auch noch was anders, außer mit Deinem Carver durch die Gegend zu plügen.
Mit dem MTB 10000 Km ist nicht schlecht, das hab ich noch nicht mal in meinen Studenten Zeiten gepackt und da hatte ich viel Zeit 
Und dann noch zusätzlich mit dem Tourenrad! Respeckt!!! 

Ich habe ja auch gar nichts gegen die Räder nur dieser Schei... Laden, den kann ich nicht ab. Unhöfliches (wenn ansprechbar) und schlecht ausgebildetes Personal. Normalerweise kauft man da nur ein mal.

Gruß


----------



## nifnaf (19. Oktober 2003)

na klar, mache ich noch was anderes, hahaha.

habe mir nur, nachdem ich aufgehört habe zu rauchen, angewöhnt jeden abend nach der arbeit auf's rad zu gehen, um dann ein paar kilometer abzuspulen. 
das radeln gehört mittlerweile zu meinem leben und dieses jahr konnte man so gut wie jeden tag fahren, deswegen auch die vielen kilometer. Die habe dich nicht nur mit dem mtb sondern auch mit den trekkingrad zurückgelegt. meistens gehts am wochenrende richtung bonn oder köln.
touren guckste hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t78783.html 
noch habe ich die 10.000 nicht erreicht, habe sie nur bis jahresende hochgerechnet. wenns wetter mitspielt schaffe ich die wohl, allerdings dann auch mit dem canyon. 


da scheine ich damals ja glück gehabt zu haben. nach zugegebener längerer wartezeit, hat sich dann der verkäufer sehr viel zeit mit mir gelassen und ging mit mir alle fragen durch, die man so als "belesener" laie haben kann.
auch die werkstattleute waren immer nett und haben auch schon mal sachen gemacht, die anschließend nicht berechnet wurden. 
eigentlich haben die immer sofort geholfen wenn's zeitlich machbar war. 
es ist mit den bikehändlern wohl so wie mit zahnärzten, die einen meinen er wäre gut und die anderen schießen den auf den mond.


----------



## TiThomas (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich möchte jetzt hier keine Werbung für den Fahrrad Franz machen, aber wer dort normalerweise nur einmal kauft, ist selbst schuld. Es lohnt sich meiner Meinung immer wieder, mal in Mülheim-Kärlich vorbei zu schauen. Die Auswahl an Parts ist nicht schlecht und es sind auch immer wieder gute bis sehr gute Angebote dabei.

Zum Beispiel Klamotten, Schuhe, Bike-Parts und manchmal auch Bikes. Damit meine ich natürlich nicht die zum Schein heruntergesetzten Mondpreise der Lakes- oder Carver-Räder, das ist wirklich verar****** der Kunden, die sich nicht so auskennen. Über Qualitätsunterschiede von Bikes (funktioniert die XT beim Canyon besser als beim Carver?) könnt ihr gerne diskutieren, da habe ich meine eigene Meinung. Nämlich die, daß es hauptsächlich auf die Qualitäten des Fahrers ankommt.

Zugegeben: Individuellere, fachlichere Beratung, faire Preise und guten after-sale-service gibts in der Regel woanders. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen auch dort die Regel. Jaja, ich bin halt ein kritischer und schlechter Stammkunde... Ich besuche und "beglücke" eigentlich alle Shops in Koblenz (man kennt sich schließlich), mache aber auch einiges über Versand.

Ciao

Thomas (der sich beim FF ein Rad gekauft hat; ups, ich muß ja auch noch mein Profil aktualisieren )


----------



## Lieselotte (4. November 2003)

Hallo Junge aus Neuwied,

Du hast sicher schon auf meine Werbung fürs neue Gewinnspiel auf www.probike-koblenz.de gewartet.

Vielleicht ist der Preis diesmal auch was für Dich: Es gibt ein Camelbak Hydrobak zu gewinnen.

Übrigens: Letztes mal hat sogar ein Mädel gewonnen.


Machs gut

Lieselotte

p.s.: Alle anderen dürfen natürlich auch mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freedward (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lieselotte _
> *Vielleicht ist der Preis diesmal auch was für Dich: Es gibt ein Camelbak Hydrobak zu gewinnen.*




Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Preis!


----------



## nifnaf (4. November 2003)

Guten Abend Dame aus Koblenz,

na klar habe ich darauf schon gewartet, hahaha.

Aber leider leider, ich habe schon zwei, einen blauen Blowfish und einen roten Rocket beide von Camelbak. Den Rocket, der normalerweise 89  kostet, bietet der Franz für 59  an. Zumindest bestand dieses Angebot mal, als ich das letzte mal da war, hatten die auch noch genug vorrätig.
Kann nur sagen, dass dieser Rucksack für die abendlichen Touren super klasse ist, man merkt ihn auf dem Rücken überhaupt nicht, selbst wenn der befüllt ist und man noch Werkzeug, Schlauch, Handy und ein dickes Schlüsselbund drin hat. Mehr paßt da auch nicht rein.
Übrigens, die Flüssigkeit bleibt so wie ihr sie haben wollt, warm oder kalt. Bei dieser Jahreszeit und im Winter ist es ja recht angenehm, mal unterwegs was warmes zu trinken, während aus den Trinkflaschen nur Eiswürfel kommen.

Wie gesagt, das Ding ist 30  billiger, wer einen braucht, dann ab zum Franz oder beim Gewinnspiel bei Probike mitmachen. 
Hahaha, habe ich das gut macht, Frau Lieselotte?

Liebe Grüße aus Neuwied

Achim


----------



## Lieselotte (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nifnaf _
> *Hahaha, habe ich das gut macht, Frau Lieselotte?*




Das hast Du gut gemacht, Herr Achim.


----------



## nifnaf (5. November 2003)

Guten Morgen Frau Lieselotte,

na, dann bin ich aber beruhigt. Habe ich doch noch rechtzeitig die Kurve bekommen, puhhh.    
Na dann oder soll ich auch beim Gewinnspiel mitmachen?
Warum eigentlich nicht?

Gehe gleich mal auf die Seite von Probike  und fülle das Formular aus.


Liebe Grüße Achim

P.S. eigentlich ist es ja traurig, dass sich hier in diesem Regionalboard so wenig tut, oder?


----------



## Lieselotte (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

muß mal wieder für den Bikeladen meiner Wahl Werbung machen. Unter www.probike-koblenz.de gibts ein neues Gewinnspiel.

Lieselotte


----------



## freedward (3. Februar 2004)

Lieselotte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> muß mal wieder für den Bikeladen meiner Wahl Werbung machen. Unter www.probike-koblenz.de gibts ein neues Gewinnspiel.
> 
> Lieselotte




Hallo Lieselotte,

darauf mußten wir aber lange warten. Was ist los - hast Du das letzte Gewinnspiel bei Probike verschlafen?  

Wo war Dein Werbeeinsatz? Oder wolltest Du uns das Gewinnspiel unterschlagen und das ausgelobte SIGMA-Komplettset selbst gewinnen.

Fragen über Fragen: Ich hoffe, Du hast gute Antworten.   

Freedward


----------



## OnkelPeter (21. Februar 2004)

Hi,

wie ich soeben erfahren habe, gibt es eine neue Page von den Hell Riders:
http://www.ride-to-hell.de/

Bernd scheint auch ne neue Seite zu haben:
http://www.davedesign.de/radsport-regenhardt/index.shtml

Viele Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Lieselotte (5. März 2004)

Hallo Männer (oder gibts hier auch ein paar Mädels),

ProBike (www.probike-koblenz.de) neues Gewinnspiel läuft:

Als Gewinn bieten die Jungens diesmal einen Satz Ritchey Z Max.


Viele Grüße

Lieselotte


----------



## Distance (5. März 2004)

HI

geht mal auf

www.rtv-radladen.de 

oder

www.cannondalestore.de

Nicht weit weg von Koblenz
und gute Angebote, wenn man Cannondale fahren will!


----------



## tb205 (28. März 2004)

ich kann bernd im markenbildchenweg in koblenz ebenfalls nur empfehlen!
freundlich, kompetent und hilfsbereit - und das bei absolut humanen preisen!

finger weg vom fahrrad-franz! in mülheim-kärlich! 
zwar hängt die wand an der reparatur-annahme voll mit meisterbriefen, aber das hirn wird bei der arbeit anscheinend nicht benutzt! die herren hatten meinen gt-rahmen eine woche in der werkstatt - am vereinbarten abholtermin folgte dann ein anruf das man noch teile bestellen muß weil man diese nicht am lager hat!? vermutlich hat sich die werkstattmannschafte eine woche lang den rahmen angeguckt und gegrübelt wie man den kunden noch "zufrieden" stellen kann...
FAHRRAD FRANZ NEIN DANKE!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (29. März 2004)

tb205 schrieb:
			
		

> vermutlich hat sich die werkstattmannschafte eine woche lang den rahmen angeguckt und gegrübelt wie man den kunden noch "zufrieden" stellen kann...



Nein - die haben sich eine Woche lang an den Rahmen  nicht heran getraut, weil die sonst nur den LAKES-Schrott zu sehen kriegen.   

Allerdings muß man dem FRANZ zugute halten, daß er die beste Auswahl an Kleidung in der Region hat.


----------



## >Helge< (30. März 2004)

tb205 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann bernd im markenbildchenweg in koblenz ebenfalls nur empfehlen!
> freundlich, kompetent und hilfsbereit - und das bei absolut humanen preisen!
> 
> finger weg vom fahrrad-franz! in mülheim-kärlich!
> ...




Tja, das Problem kenne ich auch!

Hab mein Scott Octane vor *2 !!! * Wochen zur Reparatur zum Franz gebracht um ein neues Innenlager und neue Schaltzüge draufmachen zu lassen!
...angeblich 2 Tage sollte das ganze dauern....:

...erster Anruf FF: "Umwerfer ausgeschlagen, sollte/ muss auch erneuert werden! Ist aber auf Lager, welches Modell möchten sie? "

Ich: "Kein Thema, muss ja sein, soll gemacht werden!"

...zwei Tage später, FF: "Umwerfer am Lager passt nicht, muss bestellt werden, dauert zwei Tage! Wir melden uns!"   

Ich: "Gut! Wenn´s nur zwei Tage dauert, brauch ich keinen zu besorgen ( XT-E-Type, Down-Pull)."

....nach vier Tagen keine Rückmeldung!

Anruf bei FF: " Ja, da ist das falsche Modell geliefert worden, neuer Umwerfer bestellt, aber wir melden uns ja eh wenn das Rad fertig ist!"

...und das war´s bis jetzt!!!    

Scott Räder sind unter anderem eine vertriebene Marke von FF.... somit sollte man eigentlich davon ausgehen dass gewisse Teile auf Lager sind und auch bekannt ist welche Teile benötigt werden, bzw. man bestellen muss!

Na ja, schaun wir mal wie lange ich noch warten muss!    

CU
Helius


----------



## AlexSnd (31. März 2004)

Hi,

NICHT empfehlen kann ich Zweirad Esper in Weißenthurm : 

die Bikes sin fast alle = Schrot und die Beratung = 0

Quäle mich jetzt schon seit Jahren mit einem für mich viel zu 
grossen Rahmen von denen. 

Damals wusste ich noch nicht dass es unterschiedliche grössen gibt 
und in dem Laden hat es mir keiner eklärt 

Gut, dass es Internet gibt   
jetzt weiss ich wenigstens warum ich mich mit dem Fahrrad nie anfrenden konnte und viel weniger fahre als früher 

Gruss
  Alex


----------



## Lieselotte (1. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

auf www.probike-koblenz.de gibts diesen Monat eine Uvex Challenge zu gewinnen.

Viele Grüße

Lieselotte


----------



## nifnaf (4. April 2004)

Hi Leute,

Also über den Fahrrad-Franz kann ich nichts schlechtes sagen. Ich habe dort zwei Räder gekauft und bin damit recht zufrieden. 
Mit dem Mountainbike bin ich in zwei Jahren ca. 14.000 km und dem Tourenrad etwa 3.000 km in letzten jahr gefahren. Bis auf den Rock Shox Dämpfer beim MTB ging bisher nichts kaputt. Ketten, Ritzel und Bremsbeläge habe ich nicht nicht gerechnet, weil es Verschleißteile sind.

Die Jungs in der Werkstatt sind auch immer sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich. Wenn ich da hinfahre, rufe ich ein paar Tage vorher an, dann komme ich meistens auch direkt dran.
Bis auf den Dämpfer natürlich, auf den habe ich vier Wochen warten müssen, aber das liegt wohl nicht auf den franz, sondern auf Rock Shox. Übrigens haben die mir den neuen 2004'er eingebaut, weil der alte irreparabel war.
Eigentlich habe die da die Ruhe weg, was da manchmal abgeht ist ja schlimm. Im Verkauf sind viel zu wenig Leute und in der Werkstatt im Prinzip auch.

Als Vergleich hierzu kann ich Canyon nennen, da geht alles ruhiger zu. Zur Werkstatt hier kann ich nicht viel sagen, weil ich dort nur die erste Inspektion hinter mir habe. Bei dieser wurde nur die Kette getauscht, weil die kurz vor dem Ende war und lieber eine neue kette als kurze Zeit später dazu noch ein xtr ritzelpaket, oder?  
Allerdings haben die die Schaltung nicht sehr gut eingestellt, wenn ich auf dem großen Kettenblatt bin, schleift es mächtig. Dieses Problem habe ich bei keinem Rad vom Franz.
Ansonsten ist Canyon über jeden Zweifel erhaben und ich habe vor, mir noch ein Yellowstone da zuholen.

@AlexSnd
Also da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen, war nur einmal drin und als ich die Bedienung mit der Zigarrette im Mund hinter der Theke sah, war für mich das Thema Esper durch.

Zum Abschluß; hier hört man doch eigentlich immer das meist negative über den ein oder anderen Händler. Die positiven werden meist nicht erwähnt. 
Eigentlich ist es doch egal wo man das Bike her hat, Hauptsache es läuft und es macht Spaß damit durch die Gegend zu fahren.

Liebe Grüße

Achim


----------



## Abt Hugo (5. April 2004)

Helius schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, schaun wir mal wie lange ich noch warten muss!




Hallo Helius,

warum gehst Du denn eigentlich noch in den Laden? Wenn die mich so lange hinhalten würden, wäre ich mit meinem Bike schon längst über alle Berge. Geh zu ProBike oder zu Radsport Regenhardt, "da wir Dich geholfen".

Es gibt doch wirklich genug Bikeläden, da muß man den "Experten" von FRANZ nicht noch das Geld hinterher schmeißen.


----------



## Jörg (6. April 2004)

So, nun ist es geschafft.
Zumindest bin ich mit dem Shop mal online. Es fehlt zwar noch jede Menge, aber jeden Tag kommt etwas dazu. Das ist mehr Arbeit als ich gedacht hatte   . Bilder machen, Texte verfassen usw.
Demnächst geht unser gigabike Tourenteil-Osteifel auch wieder online.

Dann wird auch wieder mehr gefahren!!!

Gruß Jörg / www.gigabike.de


----------



## Abt Hugo (7. April 2004)

Hallo Jörg,

bin öfters in Mayen, aber Gigabike kenne ich noch garnicht.    Wo ist denn der Laden?


----------



## Jörg (7. April 2004)

Hallo Hugo,

ist auch kein Ladengeschäft, nur Webshop. Man kann, nach Terminabsprache, seine Sachen natürlich auch abholen.
Das mit dem Schrauber im Einzelhandel, habe ich 13 Jahre gemacht, das reicht   

Gruß Jörg

P.s. Fährst Du öfter mit Carlo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (7. April 2004)

Hallo Jörg,

ah so, darum kenn ich den Laden nicht.

Welchen Carlo meinst Du? Ich fahre zwar öfters mit Carlo, aber der kommt nicht aus Mayen, sondern aus Montabaur. Vielleicht meinen wir auch den gleichen!?   

Meistens fahre ich mit Lieselotte. Das ist die, die immer Werbung für ProBike macht.


----------



## Jörg (7. April 2004)

hallo, nein, ich meinte schon einen Carlo aus Mayen. der fährt manchmal auch mit Dave und seinen Kumpels.
Bei Probike war ich auch schon zwei mal. Ein mal total muffelig und das andere mal super nett. Ist halt manchmal so.   

Gruß Jörg / www.gigabike.de


----------



## >Helge< (15. April 2004)

Abt Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helius,
> 
> warum gehst Du denn eigentlich noch in den Laden? Wenn die mich so lange hinhalten würden, wäre ich mit meinem Bike schon längst über alle Berge. Geh zu ProBike oder zu Radsport Regenhardt, "da wir Dich geholfen".
> 
> Es gibt doch wirklich genug Bikeläden, da muß man den "Experten" von FRANZ nicht noch das Geld hinterher schmeißen.




Hab ich mir auch gedacht und alle Läden in der Nähe angerufen wegen dem Teil, aber keiner hat´s am Lager und Liefertermine kann mir auch niemand nennen.
Normalerweise fahre ich sogar meistens zu dem Laden nach St. Augustin wo ich den Rahmen her habe ( Pützbike, kennt man vielleicht aus der Bike ).
Da hab ich wirklich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht vom Service her, bin immer gut beraten worden, aber diesmal hatte ich halt keine Lust auf die Fahrerei und wollte es "schnell"   hier machen lassen, zumal mir mehrmals gesagt wurde dass das Teil schnell da sei (max. 3-4 Tage)!   
Aber  was soll´s, im Moment hab ich eh kaum Zeit und hab mich damit abgefunden dass es noch dauern kann!
Zumindest waren die letzten Telefonate mit FF immer freundlich und o.k. !
...schaun wir mal !

MfG
Helius


----------



## Komtur (21. April 2004)

Ich habe in diesem Thread wirklich viel schlechtes über Fahrad Franz gelesen und auch ein paar kritische Stimmen zu Canyon und da ich mich zur Zeit eh nach einem neuen Bike umschaue bin ich gestern in beiden Läden gewesen.
Bei Fahrad Franz haben die im Moment wirklich gute Angebote, deshalb bin ich da überhaupt hin, ich mein ich lese die HP jetzt erst ein paar Wochen aber ich hatte mir für das Verkaufsgespräch ein paar Notizen über Teile gemacht und was an einem Rad für mich wichtig ist. Ich muss sagen der Typ war wirklich nett hat sich viel Zeit für mich genommen und wusste auch was er da sagt (hab ihm ein paar Fangfragen zu irgendwelchen Teilen gestellt die ich mir vorher angelsenen hatte). Fazit: Ich denke bei FF ist es wie bei vielen anderen auch, es kommt drauf an auf wen man trifft und ob der nen guten Tag hat oder nicht.
Danach bin ich zu Canyon. Mich bediente so ein kleiner junger Typ mit Spitbart. Echt nett und freundlich. Da wurd ich erst mal vermessen und wir haben uns darüber unterhalten was ich denn mit dem Bike machen will. Anschließend kamen Prbefahren auf dem Parkplatz um das Fahrad an meinen Körper anzupassen (Gewicht, Neigung)
Das ganze scheiterte leider daran das das einzige Canyon was ich mir leisten kann ein FX 2000 als Vorführmodell ist (soll 699 Euro kosten) und dieses war nur in Rahmengröße M zu dem Preis da. Ich brauch aber L oder XL (häng genau dazwischen und da gibt es nur ein FX 3000 SE für 1049 Euro und bei dem Preis wird mich meine Frau erschlagen   und an die Kinder verfüttern weil wir sonst wohenlang nichts zu beißen haben.  
Fazit: Tolle Beratung und netter Verkäufer (wie bei Porsche), das mit dem Preis muss halt jeder selber wissen (wie bei Porsche);


----------



## Lieselotte (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

auf www.probike-koblenz.de gibts diesen Monat ein Pedros Mini Pit Kit zu gewinnen.

Viele Grüße

Lieselotte


----------



## Jörg (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Liselotte,

vielen Dank für die Info und ein wenig Werbung. Da könnte man ja schon fast ein wenig schlechtes denken   

Aber trotzdem Danke für die Info!

Gruß Jörg / www.gigabike.de

P.s. Haben unsere alter Website mit dem Tourenteil wieder drangehängt.
Findet man unter "Über uns"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (4. Mai 2004)

Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte man ja schon fast ein wenig schlechtes denken




Hallo Jörg,

was ist daran schlecht? Wäre mir zwar auch zu doof, jeden Monat hier die Werbetrommel für ProBike zu rühren, wenn man noch nicht mal Geld dafür kriegt, aber die Info ist nicht schlecht. Mache auch immer beim Probike-Gewinnspiel mit, sofern mir die Preise gefallen. Leider habe ich noch nix gewonnen.

Viele Grüße in die Eifel


----------



## freedward (4. Mai 2004)

Ich kenne da einen, der macht hier immer Werbung für einen Onlineshop in der Vulkaneifel.


----------



## Komtur (4. Mai 2004)

Heee,
irgendwie machen wir doche alle Werbung für den ein oder anderen Bikeshop. Ist doch normal das man, wenn man mit dem Service, der Beratung oder auch nur mit dem Preis der angebotenen Ware zufrieden ist, den anderen davon erzählt.
Selbst wenn das nicht ganz uneigennützig ist (wenn das zum Beispiel der eigene Laden ist) finde ich das nicht schlimm. Schließlich sollte man von dem was man macht überzeugt sein und dann kann man mal ruhig ein wenig Werbung machen.
Das Liselotte uns jeden Monat auf die Gewinnaktionen bei ProBike hinweist ist doch auch ok. Sie ist halt ne zufriedene Kundin und ich finde es unnötig sich immer wieder aufs Neue deshalb über sie lustig zu machen.

Als ich auf der Suche nach einem Radladen war (vor einigen Wochen als ich ein neues Rad suchte) hat mir dieser Thread sehr geholfen - gerade wegen der Werbung der einzelnen Members.


----------



## freedward (4. Mai 2004)

@Komtur: Sehe ich genau so, auch wenn ich Deine Begeisterung für FF nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.   

@Jörg: Mach doch auch einfach ein Gewinnspiel und bewerbe es hier fleißig. Um so mehr Gewinnspiele es gibt, um so mehr steigen die Chancen, daß ich auch mal was gewinne.   

@Lieselotte: Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Jörg (5. Mai 2004)

Hey,

wie soll das denn gehen, ein Gewinnspiel! Das stürzt mich dann ja sofort in die Pleite!  
Ich verschenke ja so schon alles! (fast   )

Gruß Jörg / www.gigabike.de


----------



## Lieselotte (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

damit der Jörg nicht pleite geht  , hat ProBike wieder ein Gewinnspiel gestartet. 

Auf www.probike-koblenz.de gibts diesen Monat einen Flite Titanium von Selle Italia zu gewinnen.

Viele Grüße

Lieselotte


----------



## Abt Hugo (1. Juni 2004)

Lieselotte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> damit der Jörg nicht pleite geht  , hat ProBike wieder ein Gewinnspiel gestartet.
> 
> ...




Hey Lotte.

das ist mal was. Mein alter Sattel geht eh gerade aus dem Leim.


----------



## Radical_53 (16. Juni 2004)

Mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht...

Laufrad in Dernbach: Haben mir damals mein erstes Zaskar LE aufgebaut (weil unschlagbar günstig), leider nach dem Kauf nur Ärger mit schlechtem Service (nachdem ich nur Probleme mit ner RockShox Mag21 hatte). Seit dem war ich nicht mehr da, keine Idee ob's die noch gibt.
ProBike: Haben mir extra einen Rahmen bestellt zum Anschauen, und waren im Laden auch super freundlich (z.B. ne Waage organisiert daß ich weiß wie schwer er ist). Echt ein schicker, wenn auch sehr kleiner Laden.

Mein Lieblingsshop ist allerdings Fähne's Bike Shop in Alpenrod. Da hab ich die meisten meiner Teile her, und all meine Laufräder hab ich da einspeichen lassen. Ist immer offen für verrückte Geschichten, macht wirklich ALLES und das auch immer so, daß es funktioniert.
Nicht überteuert, eben preis-wert (wörtlich zu nehmen ). Zwar auch ein kleiner Laden, aber man fühlt sich immer wohl dort, Spezial-Teile werden da z.B. auch immer besorgt.

Fahrrad-Franz: Da kam mein erstes MTB überhaupt her... hat mich so umgehauen, daß ich dort ebenfalls seit dem Kauf nicht mehr war.

Canyon: Früher mal ganz "lustig" zum Umschauen, mittlerweile... n Kumpel von mir arbeitet da, und kam direkt am ersten Tag an die Hotline (null Ahnung): Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## RacePhase (17. Juni 2004)

Ich kann Euch den Laden Gottlieb Bikes in Koblenz Niederberg (Arenberger Str.) nur wärmstens empfehlen. Dort werden Hai Bikes und eine Eigenmarke (Gonzo Bikes - Rahmen auf Kinesis Basis) vertrieben. Der Werkstattservice ist schnell und gut - wenn es die Zeit erlaubt und der Weg nicht zu weit ist, wird Euch Euer Rad sogar nach Hause gebracht, wenn es fertig ist    - wo gibts sowas schon noch? Andy, der Besitzer hat Zeit für jeden und ein offenes Ohr für alle Probleme. Teile, die nicht am Lager sind, werden schnellstmöglich besorgt. Dann und wann ist auch mal Zeit für ne Runde Tischfussball    . Schaut einfach mal rein.


----------



## dave (17. Juni 2004)

@Radical_53:
also, den laden in dernbach gibt's schon seit jahren nicht mehr. sammy hat sich damals von laufrad getrennt und in koblenz einen neuen shop eröffnet: "das rad". manapah - bestimmt falsch geschrieben - hat noch 'ne zeit lang den laden geschmissen, ist dann aber zu einem Großhändler gewechselt.

@RacePhase:


> wenn es die Zeit erlaubt und der Weg nicht zu weit ist, wird Euch Euer Rad sogar nach Hause gebracht, wenn es fertig ist  - wo gibts sowas schon noch?


Bei Bernd Regenhardt!   Er hatte mir damals auch mein Bike gebracht. Aber Du hast schon recht, das ist schon ein besonderer Service. Ich dachte bisher auch, dass nur Bernd so etwas bietet. Na, wir haben scheinen schon einige gute Händler zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (17. Juni 2004)

Ach so... dann ist ja "gut"  Der Typ in Lahnstein (wo ich mein Zaskar damals geholt habe) war auch irgendwie besser drauf wie der in Dernbach (wo ich danach eben hin bin, da hatt ich's eben auch bestellt).
Ich fand eben, daß man für ~4500 Mark doch etwas mehr an Service erwarten kann, als da geboten wurde.

Den Bernd muß ich mir aber auch mal anschaun, klingt ja echt gut.


----------



## sulibats (22. Juni 2004)

Hi!

War heute auch mal bei Gottlieb-Bikes, nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit einen Flyer des Ladens in die Finger bekam.

Wollte meine Scheibenbremsenaufnahmen planfärsen lassen und hab deshalb gestern mal bisschen rumtelefoniert in Koblenz, wer das macht und was es kostet. Bei Gottlieb-Bikes war es nicht nur am Günstigsten, er meinte heute nach kurzer Rücksprache auch, dass das sofort würde erledigt werden können. Hab das Rad dann gleich hingebracht und knapp ne Stunde später wieder abgeholt und die Sache war erledigt 

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## RacePhase (23. Juni 2004)

sag ich doch! ich werd euch doch hier nich beschwindeln. gut ist, wenn man de facto nebendran wohnt...


----------



## Lieselotte (5. Juli 2004)




----------



## freedward (8. Juli 2004)

Hey Lieselotte,

willst Du uns eigentlich unterschlagen, daß es diesen Monat auf www.probike-koblenz.de eine Magura Julie zu gewinnen gibt?


----------



## Lieselotte (9. Juli 2004)

Oh, hatte ich glatt vergessen.    Kommt nicht mehr vor.   

Lieselotte


----------



## bran (17. Oktober 2004)

gibts irgendwelche neuen positiven oder negativen Erfahrungen mit den Bikeshops rund um Koblenz ?
der Thread liegt ja schon länger brach - 
oder ist einfach schon alles gesagt worden? 
wie siehts eigentlich mit Gottlieb-Bikes in Arenberg aus ?


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Oktober 2004)

Ja, würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Wer war das nochmal genau, der jetzt hier in der Gegend die besten Laufräder baut?

Ich wollte mir gern mal Messerspeichen (Sapim) "einpflanzen" lassen...


----------



## Nakamur (18. Oktober 2004)

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (19. Oktober 2004)

Gut 

Dann sag mir doch bitte nur noch, wie ich den Bernd nu auch finde. Tele-Nummer, Adresse, Nachname, Shopname... irgendwas


----------



## Nakamur (19. Oktober 2004)

http://www.radsport-regenhardt.de
Versteckt in einer Hofeinfahrt neben der neuen Videothek im Markenbildchenweg
Und immer ein bissschen Zeit mitbringen


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Oktober 2004)

Klingt doch mal fein 

Ähnlich wie bei meinem alten Stamm-Shop, wo ich bisher immer meine Laufräder hab machen lassen.
Ich würd halt mal gern was Neues probieren, und der ist relativ "roh", vielleicht keine gute Kombination mit Aero-Speichen...

Dann muß ich da ja mal echt vorbei schauen! Dank dir!


----------



## strahlemann85 (20. Oktober 2004)

Kann auch kurz was berichten, 

Radsport Arnold (oder Canyon wie heißt der dann jetzt)
Machen was sie machen sollen wirklich gewissenhaft

Bernd Regenhardt:
Das nonplusultra (in meinen Augen) der einzige Laden der auf Anfragen stehts super Preise macht. Netter Service und sehr zuverlässig.     

Das Rad:
irgendwie komisch, kann aber nix negatives berichten. man fühlt sich als würde einen der Verkäufer nicht ernst nehmen, aber naja

Fahrrad Franz KO:
winzig und teuer

Fahrrad Franz Mülheim Kärlich:
Teuer, keine Preisverhandlungen, lange Lieferzeiten, Verkäufer sind nicht sehr zuverlässig und vertrödeln Bestellungen oder bestellen Falsche Waren, Service naja, Dauer von Reperaturen jenach auslastung von lang bis extrem lang.


----------



## RacePhase (22. Oktober 2004)

bran schrieb:
			
		

> gibts irgendwelche neuen positiven oder negativen Erfahrungen mit den Bikeshops rund um Koblenz ?
> der Thread liegt ja schon länger brach -
> oder ist einfach schon alles gesagt worden?
> wie siehts eigentlich mit Gottlieb-Bikes in Arenberg aus ?



<--> dazu hab ich doch schon was in diesem Thread auf Seite 6 ganz oben geschrieben. Am besten  - Testen!


----------



## [FW] FLO (23. Oktober 2004)

muss mal wieder den bernd loben! war heute unterwegs und meine scheibenbremsbeläge waren abgefahren und auf einmal hab ich nur noch aufm metall gebremst. dann kam auch noch n platter reifen dazu.
zuhause hab ich dann beim bernd angerufen und er hat mir nach ladenschluss noch n paar neue beläge rausgelegt damit ich morgen biken kann  
danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedv (21. November 2004)

Also ich habe mir letztes jahr bei ihm für 1000eu en mountainbike gekauft
(im fotoalbum zu sehen) .ich würde sagen er hat den besten laden im umkreis von paar hundert kilometern.Habs auch erst nicht gefunden .
als ich dann in "die scheune" reinkam reinkam dachte ich "ich bin im paradies"
alles voll mit rotwild und so.
also wirklich ein insider shop .
auch die längste anreise lohnt.


----------



## strahlemann85 (21. November 2004)

Bikedv schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mir letztes jahr bei ihm für 1000eu en mountainbike gekauft
> (im fotoalbum zu sehen) .ich würde sagen er hat den besten laden im umkreis von paar hundert kilometern.Habs auch erst nicht gefunden .
> als ich dann in "die scheune" reinkam reinkam dachte ich "ich bin im paradies"
> alles voll mit rotwild und so.
> ...



tut mir leid aber wo ist das 1000 Euro bike bei den Fotos?


----------



## Radical_53 (21. November 2004)

DAS frage ich mich irgendwie auch...


----------



## dave (21. November 2004)

Ihr habt wahrscheinlich auf der Regenhardt-Website geschaut, oder? Bikedv meinte aber wohl das IBC-Fotoalbum!  
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/76542/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Radical_53 (21. November 2004)

Also ich hab einfach unter seinem Nick auf "Fotos" geklickt, da kam genau die Seite wie jetzt oben in dem Link... wo ist das 1000 Bike? Oder ist die Preissteigerung mittlerweile so extrem?


----------



## dave (21. November 2004)

oh mann, ich sollte doch nicht parallel surfen und chatten! ich hatte matthias' frage anscheinend nicht wirklich verstanden ...


----------



## strahlemann85 (21. November 2004)

Dave es sei dir vergeben


----------



## Darwin (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,
nen coolen Bikeshop gibt es auch in Niederroßbach auf dem Westerwald (Hausmarken cannondale Kona Scott Giant Trek ) und alles was das Herz begehrt.
www.ebener-zweiradsport.de.


----------



## Mosel-Rider (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

die Suche hat sich gelohnt... 
Auch ich werde ab sofort REGENHARDT - Stammkunde.

Ich habe gar nicht gewusst, daß so viele Bikes ( sehr gute Bikes !) in einen Schuppen im Hinterhof passen.  

Die Preise in Sachen Teile & Werkstatt haben mich sofort beeindruckt.   
Ich musste nicht lange warten bis mein Bike fertig war.
Mein Gefühl hat sich bisher auch bestätigt > Da herrscht totaler Sachverstand < ( da kann der Fahrrad Franz nur von träumen )

Also bis bald


----------



## N!c (5. Februar 2005)

Der einzig wahre Bikeshop in Trier...   
Cyclope Bikestore in der Lindenstrasse.
Gibts erst seit letztem Sommer, ist aber schon die Nummer 1 wenns um Touren, FR, DH und Dirt geht! 
Zur Zeit laufen auch Bemühungen legale Spots in Trier zu bekommen.
-> www.cyclope-bikestore.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2005)

Nochmal ne Frage zu dem Bernd: Ich hatte denen mal ne Mail geschrieben (da ich z.Zt. viel unterwegs bin und net selbst vorbei konnte), zwecks Laufrad-Bau. Ich hab denen gesagt was ich im Moment habe, und an was ich dachte. Sind die immer so zurückhaltend?
Ich wollte meinen LRS erleichtern, nur bei deren Vorschlag käme ich bei maximal 150g weniger raus (eher 100) als ich aktuell habe, lohnt ja nicht wirklich.
Wie schätzt ihr den Laden so ein? Bzw., gibt es noch einen guten Laufradbauer in der Gegend, der nicht auf Mavic und DT versteift ist?


----------



## Booster (19. Februar 2005)

hallo biker!

ich wohne zwar wo anders (Nähe Hamburg), aber wollte nicht extra neues Thema eröffnen,

könnt ihr mir fähige Läden empfehlen ?  
sollte in Richtung Fully ES 6 gehen (da leider ausverkauft)  
ehe ich die ganze Stadt abfahre.
ausser "von hacht" 
http://www.radsportvonhacht.de/
noch nix genaues gefunden,
schon mal danke im vorraus   

Boost


----------



## Nakamur (19. Februar 2005)

Sorry, das macht wenig Sinn hier im Koblenzer Lokalforum dananch zu fragen.
Mit Suchen im Forum Norddeutschland findet sich schnell dies hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=108900&highlight=bikeshop+hamburg

Bitte keine Posts zu Hamburger Shops hier im Koblenzer Forum, der Thread ist schon unübersichtlich genug  

Viele Grüße
Nakamur


----------



## Biba (23. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu in dieser Gegend. Das Forum finde ich sehr aufschlussreich. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob der Oberkirch in Urmitz o.k. ist? Beim ersten rein schauen fand ich ihn recht teuer.

Danke!

Biba


----------



## sancho_1 (30. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich war bei Canyon in Koblenz: Beratung na ja aber das schlimmste. Wartezeit auf ein Bike mind. 3 Monate, das war mir einfach zu lang. Also ab nach Bonn zu H&S der Laden ist zwar riesig war auch ewig viel los aber die Beratung war echt mies. Der Typ hat sich genau 2min Zeit genommen und mich fast erpresst nimm das jetzt in 5min ist es eh weg.... usw. Preis super aber der Rest nein Danke sowas möchte ich nicht unterstützen. Da folge ich doch lieber dem Ruf einen kleinen Händlers aus Holler... über einen Kumpel bin ich an AB Rad Sport gekommen und ich kann nur sagen TOP Beratung und der Preis ist wirklich auch OK. Ich zahle zwar bei einem 1000  Bike ca. 100 mehr als bei H&S aber dafür habe ich eine Beratung nach Maß und kann bei Problemen mit Sattel oder Lenker nach dem Kauf noch wechseln und das ohne Aufpreis.   Ich suche jetzt seit 3 Monaten einen Hänlder nach Maß und ich denke ich habe ihn in Holler gefunden. Jetzt warte ich noch die Bike Messe ab ob es was neues gibt und dann wird zugeschlagen.
mfg
Sancho


----------



## Radical_53 (30. August 2005)

Solang's im Rahmen bleibt, kauf ich auch lieber bei nem kleinen Händler. Nur wenn die Preisunterschiede halt viel zu groß sind, bestell ich's irgendwo (bau's dann aber auch selbst ein und maul nicht rum, wenn's Probleme gibt).
Ist doch immer wieder ne feine Sache, wenn man in einen kleinen klitschigen Laden gehen darf, wo man auch noch beraten wird.


----------



## godzilla71 (31. August 2005)

Dann mach ich hier auch mal Werbung. Der Andi von Gottlieb Bikes hat wirklich Ahnung, berät top und erledigt Reparaturen i.d.R. sehr schnell. Bikes, die er selbst aufgebaut hat, werden auch schon mal Freitags Nachts um 23.00 Uhr repariert, wenn man Samstags zum radeln verabredet ist.

Er hatte im Winter 2004/2005 mal 3 Monate den Laden zu, weil er das große Ladengeschäft wieder geschlossen hat und ist jetzt wieder wie früher auf der anderen Straßenseite im kleineren Laden. Beratung / Service / Termintreue 
haben dadurch nur gewonnen. 

Preise sind absolut im Lack, besonders für die von ihm gebauten Räder.Da kann er durchaus auch mit den immer wieder zitierten canyon-rädern mithalten, die sind auch nicht billiger. Natürlich kann er Teile wie z.B. Mäntel, Flaschenhalter etc. nicht zum gleichen Preis wie ein Versandhandel vertickern, aber dafür kann man ihn halr immer anrufen, wennn's wo knartzt. also ich zahle lieber 3  mehr für'n mantel und hab jemanden, auf den ich mich verlassen kann.

also, von mir gibts 5 von 5 sternen, bin mit meinem neuen rad (hat er mir im März gebaut, und wer mit der dienstagsgruppe unterwegs ist, kennt das godzilla kinesium hardtail) super zufrieden und kann den laden nur empfehlen.





			
				sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> War heute auch mal bei Gottlieb-Bikes, nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit einen Flyer des Ladens in die Finger bekam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Elch (16. September 2006)

An der Mosel (Cochem) gibts auch einen.

Der Radsport Schrauth, den Crossern aus dem Forum bestimmt ein Begriff (elmar Schrauth). Hat alle Standardteile von Shimano und Magura auf Lager und ist großzügig mit Leihteilen wenns länger dauert (auch Leihräder).

Nicht so toll ist Pauls Bikeshop in Büchel. Da war ich 2 mal und 2 mal war keiner da (Dienstags um 16 Uhr und Donnerstags um 18 Uhr). Und ans Telefon geht der auch nicht.

Der andere Seelenverkäufer aus Cochem (name ist mir entfallen) hat nochnichtmal ersatzspeichen.

Und der Fahrradfranz ist eh Indiskutabel wenn man nicht zu 100% weis was man will.


----------



## wwbiker (17. September 2006)

Also ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen in einem kleinen  Laden bei Altenkirchen gemacht: der ist sehr gut in der Beratung, nimmt sich Zeit und kümmert sich um alles. Kann ich nur empfehlen: www.radsportmertens.de
 Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kanonendale (24. Oktober 2006)

tach auch

*Laufrad in Lahnstein  :* hat mir auch ohne Vermessen ein super Bike zusammengestellt ( hat wohl ein gutes Augenmaß  ). Achim hat in der Beratung sehr große Flexibilität und Ausdauer bewiesen. Ist bei Teilen sehr hilfreich und greift auch mal in die Gebrauchtkiste wenns mal ganz billig sein soll. Auch mal nach Nils in der Werkstatt fragen, der hat immer mal wieder einen guten Tip parat  .

*RTV in Zell/Mosel  :* stylischer Laden. Jörg kann`s auch ohne Vermessen. zumindest damals als ich mein Super V bei ihm gekauft habe. Ist wohl ein CD-Problem  . Nur mit seinem Angebot für mein neues Rad hat er mich als Stammkunde verprellt. Habe als Neukunde bei Laufrad ein besseres Angebot bekommen.

*Fahrad Franz in Mühlheim Kährlich   : * ist halt ein Discounter, ist aber im Gegensatz zu früher bei den Parts günstiger geworden. Lohnt jetzt auch wenn man mal etwas anderes als nur Klamotten benötigt. Beratung ist mal so mal so. Aber ein Dirtbike für 400 Eu´s, das ist vorsätzliche Körperverletzung!

*Canyon in Koblenz  :* kann ich nicht viel zu sagen. Aber Aufrund der Boygroup-Invasion hinter der Theke könnte die Wartezeit um einiges kürzer sein. Sind wohl nur Statisten. Habe Beratug für ein Garmin gebaucht und dann auch vom VK-Leiter ausführlich bekommen.

*Sammy Das Rad  :* Muß ich mal hin gehen wenn ich schlecht drauf bin, wird bestimmt lustig. Im Ernst, dieses Beispiel an schlechtem Benehmen wird aus meinem Bekanntenkreis bestätigt.

*Regenhard  :* sag mir mal einer wo ich den Bernd finde. Auf seine Webseite lässt sich, zumindest im Moment, nicht zugreifen.

Bis dann im Wald


----------



## dave (24. Oktober 2006)

hier findest du bernd:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...184&spn=0.004621,0.014784&t=h&om=1&iwloc=addr

das mit seiner website war wahrscheinlich nur ein temporäres problem.  radsport-regenhardt.de geht jetzt zumindest wieder ...


----------



## onkeldagobert (18. November 2006)

Der Laden in Cochem ist echt gut


----------



## wirkunxlos (25. April 2007)

Ich hol den hier nochmal aus der Versenkung 

Mit Bernd ist alles noch beim alten? Wollte da demnächst mal vorbeischauen. 

Meine Frau arbeitet wenige Häuser von "Bernd" entfernt, manchmal übersieht man das Gute einfach


----------



## Ede (26. April 2007)

wirkunxlos schrieb:


> Mit Bernd ist alles noch beim alten? Wollte da demnächst mal vorbeischauen.



Ja, schon. Momentan ist allerdings viel los. Die Wartezeit im Laden empfinden "normale" Kunden als grenzwertig - also Zeit mitbringen und tolle Kundenräder bestaunen..  

Gruß
Ede


----------



## wirkunxlos (26. April 2007)

Dann ruf ich einfach mal vorher an. Wollte mein Rad bei Bedarf sowieso dalassen, um die Schaltung einstellen zu lassen.  

Aber gut, soweit ist mein Drahtesel sowieso noch nicht *Einzelteile anschau*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPhreak (27. April 2007)

sancho_1 schrieb:


> ... Da folge ich doch lieber dem Ruf einen kleinen Händlers aus Holler... über einen Kumpel bin ich an AB Rad Sport gekommen und ich kann nur sagen TOP Beratung und der Preis ist wirklich auch OK.



Der Bierenfeld ist wirlich nur zu empfehlen Wohn zwar jetzt schon sieben Jahre in München, aber so nen guten Laden wie den hab ich hier bisher vergeblich gesucht.



kanonendale schrieb:


> *Sammy Das Rad  :* Muß ich mal hin gehen wenn ich schlecht drauf bin, wird bestimmt lustig. Im Ernst, dieses Beispiel an schlechtem Benehmen wird aus meinem Bekanntenkreis bestätigt.



Dann pass aber auf, was Du sagst. Sammy war früher Boxer, kein Witz. Ich hab früher bei dem im Laden nebenbei als Schrauber gejobbt, bis es mir irgendwann zu blöd wurde.

Ich kann mich auch noch gut erinnern, wie der mal einen Autofahrer behandelt hat, der uns zu dicht überholt hatte. Aua...


----------



## wirkunxlos (27. April 2007)

War heute kurz bei Bernd im Markenbildchenweg in Koblenz. 

Super freundlich und hilfsbereit, da werde ich wieder hingehen


----------



## Darc-Dan (2. Mai 2007)

Also ich habe mein Stevens vor 2 Wochen bei "Das Rad" in Koblenz gekauft. Kann mich eigentlich nicht über den Besitzer beschweren.

Allerdings war es schon ein Abenteuer.
Mann muss dazu sagen das ich Rad-Anfänger bin und mich erstmal nach langem aussetzen wieder orientieren will. Habe mich erstmal für ein Cross-Bike von Stevens entschieden. Gesagt getan habe ich mich bei Stevens nach Händlern in meiner Nähe umgeschaut. "Das Rad" war der nächste Händler. Komme aus Mogendorf (ca. 25km von Koblenz entfernt).

Rufe also dort an und frage ob er dieses Rad vor Ort hat bzw. besorgen kann. Er meinte ich solle doch mal vorbei kommen. Bin also nach Koblenz getuckert und habe mich im Laden von Chef beraten lassen. Konnte mich darüber nicht beschweren. Das Bike musste bestellt werden da er meine Rahmengrösse nicht auf Lager hatte. Das war am 04.04. er hat mir auch direkt noch Schutzbleche, Klingel, Hörner dabei gepackt. Das Bike sollte dann am 12.04. bei Ihm eintreffen, so das ich es mir abholen könnte.

Voller Vorfreude bekam ich dann auch am 11.04 einen Anruf von "Das Rad" das Bike wäre jetzt da, aber der Spediteur/Hersteller hätte wohl den Lack zerkratzt. Er schicke es gerade zurück und eine Woche später wäre dann das neue da. Naja, dachte ich mir kann man wohl nix machen. Am 19.04 bekam ich dann den Anruf das es endlich da wäre doch ohne Federgabel, die hatte ich eigentlich mit bestellt. Die Federgabel würde von Stevens leider erst am
15.05. geliefert ... ich überlegte mir mit leichtem Hass-Gefühl ob ich das Bike überhaupt noch möchte und versuchte etwas mit Ihm zu handeln. Ich bekam darauf hin noch einen Flaschenhalter+Flasche und 5 Abzug auf den Fahrrad-Computer den ich mit bestellt hatte und fand mich damit ab zu warten.

Am 27.04 bekam ich erneut einen Anruf das die Gabel wohl früher gekommen ist und ich endlich das Bike holen könne, leider fehlen aber noch die Schutz-Bleche... ich dachte mir nur Sch... auf die Bleche und greif dir das Bike bevor wieder was anderes ist.

Mittlerweile bin ich ich schon einige Kilometer gefahren, habe schon den ersten Service fürs nachstellen in Anspruch genommen und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Die Bleche habe ich zwar nach wie vor noch nicht aber das bekomme ich schon noch hin. Man weiss natürlich nicht ob es jetzt wirklich die Schuld von "Das Rad" oder "Stevens" war aber ich hätte mir den Ablauf etwas angenehmer gewünscht.

Über den Service kann ich nicht meckern. Im Preis ist ja immerhin 1 Jahr Service inklusive. Relativ freundlich war er eigentlich auch.

So genug geschrieben, das waren mal meine Erfahrungen mit "Das Rad"


----------



## dave (2. Mai 2007)

Klingt aber schon etwas merkwürdig. Warum sollte Stevens ein Komplettrad ohne Gabel verschicken!? Das macht eigentlich gar keinen Sinn!

Aber hauptsache Du hast es jetzt endlich und bist zufrieden.
Und die Schutzbleche brauchst Du wahrscheinlich auch nicht so bald ...


----------



## Radical_53 (2. Mai 2007)

Das hatt ich neulich auch bei einem Kollegen so mitbekommen. Ich weiß grad nicht genau welche Marke er gekauft hat, aber auch ein Cross-Rad. Direkt mit ein paar Änderungen dabei, die der Hersteller wohl angeboten hat.
Das erste Rad kam quasi kreuzverkehrt, das zweite dann war immerhin fast richtig. Das hat er dann mit heim genommen und baut's jetzt selbst fertig um, wie er es haben wollte.
Da frag ich mich dann echt was schwieriger ist, selbst ein Rad komplett zusammenstellen und be-stellen oder ein Rad passend bei einem Laden zu kaufen


----------



## Klauso (17. August 2007)

*Laden Gottlieb Bikes in Koblenz Niederberg *

Ich kann diesen Laden an alle nur weiter empfehlen

einfach nur Top Service und gute  Preise (bei bikes)

Er hat seinen Laden wieder auf, nach der langen Pause.

habe vor einem Monat ein Bike bei ihm gekauft und bin super zufrieden damit und wenn ich was finde was mich stoert kann ich direkt zu ihm fahren. 

*Fahrrad franz *
ist viel zu teuer und Service ist nicht gerade so gut

*das Rad *

ist ein komischer Laden. Wollte einfach nur wissen wieviel ein Bike kostet das er im Schaufenster stehen hatte. Auf meine Frage, hat er mich 3 mal gefragt wieviel ich den ausgeben wollte, statt einfach den Preis zu nennen. Unfreundlich war er auch noch.


*canyon*

Also ueber die Beratung konnte ich nicht meckern
nur die Lieferzeit fuer das Bike hatte mich abgeschreckt


----------



## wojtek85 (20. August 2007)

Ich muss auch mal einwenig Werbung für Gottlieb Bikes in Niederberg machen.
Nach langer Pause hat er seinen Laden wieder eröffnet. 
Man kann sich auf gute Preise und einen super Service freuen.

http://www.gottlieb-bikes.de/


----------



## Bullet (11. Dezember 2007)

das war wie als wenn ich den verarschen würde ! lol

leute, vor ner weile rief ich bei FAHRRAD FRANZ in der hohenzollernstr. an - fagt nie nach ner 20mm Stckachse das wird nich in deren hirnen auf +pol stoßen..... wollts nur gesagt haben. die haben "noch" KEINEN PLAN !!!!!!

Bernd Regenhard - der Denny Crane fürs Fahrrad ! nu isses raus !


----------



## Bullet (11. Dezember 2007)

Darc-Dan schrieb:


> Also ich habe mein Stevens vor 2 Wochen bei "Das Rad" in Koblenz gekauft. Kann mich eigentlich nicht über den Besitzer beschweren.
> 
> Allerdings war es schon ein Abenteuer.
> Mann muss dazu sagen das ich Rad-Anfänger bin und mich erstmal nach langem aussetzen wieder orientieren will. Habe mich erstmal für ein Cross-Bike von Stevens entschieden. Gesagt getan habe ich mich bei Stevens nach Händlern in meiner Nähe umgeschaut. "Das Rad" war der nächste Händler. Komme aus Mogendorf (ca. 25km von Koblenz entfernt).
> ...



von  "das rad" aus die 3te rechts bis zum hbf, dann links in die 2te hofeinfahrt. viel spass.


----------



## mar1kus (23. Dezember 2007)

TOP:
Camphausen Bikes and More in Wolf an der Mosel
www.bikes-and-more.com 
Echt top der laden!!!
Scott und Corratec und nen neuen Rasenmäher oder ne Kettensäge bekommt ihr hier auch noch.



FLOP:
Kauft keine Radteile in Wittlich!! Hier gibts nur einen Laden und der Besitzer zockt meiner Meinung nach gerne ab. Aber was will man schon erwarten wenn einer privat nichts mit dem Sport am Hut hat. Namen möcht ich nicht nennen um nicht noch Werbung für ihn zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Bikefreak (1. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen

ich krame diesen Thread mal wieder aus der versenkung weil ich mir zum zweiten mal ein neues Bike bei Gottlieb bikes in Koblenz-Niederberg bestellt habe. Die Beratung und der Service sind echt klasse und der Besitzer Andreas Gottlieb fährt selber scheinbar auch sehr viel MTB. Das kann ich von anderen MTB Verkäufern leider nicht behaupten. Jedenfalls bin ich super zufrieden und meine Freundin wird auch ein MTB von dort bekommen. 

Bei Canyon war ich auch. ich muss sagen, dass neue Gebäude ist wirklich schön. Allerdings hatte ich Schwierigkeiten den Eingang zu finden und auf Beratung habe ich auch vergebens gewartet.

Einzige Alternative für mich wäre noch Probike in Koblenz.

BTW war der Preis bei Gottlieb Bikes günstiger als bei Canyon..


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (21. Oktober 2009)

Mr.Bikefreak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ich krame diesen Thread mal wieder aus der versenkung weil ich mir zum zweiten mal ein neues Bike bei Gottlieb bikes in Koblenz-Niederberg bestellt habe. Die Beratung und der Service sind echt klasse und der Besitzer Andreas Gottlieb fährt selber scheinbar auch sehr viel MTB. Das kann ich von anderen MTB Verkäufern leider nicht behaupten. Jedenfalls bin ich super zufrieden und meine Freundin wird auch ein MTB von dort bekommen.
> 
> ...


 

Also, 

der Andi ist echt ein guter! Ich bin im RCW Koblenz-Arzheim und das ist die Fachwerkstatt von uns . Was das Fahren vom Andi betrifft, er fährtt selber viel, auch Renne und Marathons und wir dürfen auch oft unsere Meinung über neue Teile und so abgeben.
 Außerdem kann man dort auch hingehen wenn man ein Problem mit 2Danger und allem was bei BOC gekauft wurde. Er istVertragspartner von BOC!

Was den Bernd Regenhardt betrifft, echt gelassener Typ der auch was von den neuesten Teilen versteht. Ich kmm mit ihm super aus und er macht ebenfalss wie der Gottlieb faire Preise. 

Gottlieb-Bikes hat seine eigene Marke Godzilla, echt super Marke 
Alles ist konfigurierbar und Basis sind Müsing oder Poison Rahmen. 
Lieber bei ihm kaufen: super Service, Sachverstand und ERFAHRUNG!!



bis dann
RCWlee


----------



## Maledivo (4. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

seid 3 Jahren würde nix mehr neues in diesem Threads. Denke ich könnte fortsetzen, da gleiches Thema 

Canyon: Beratung leider nicht so toll, habe dort immer das Gefühl, ich soll ein Bike sofort kaufen. Außerdem haben die Verkäufer kaum Kompetenz zu Bike, ich hatte zwei Testräder gehabt, was beide Probleme mit Gabel haben. Sie sagten nur, bei Neurad funktioniert auf jeden Fall. Änderungen an Bike nur bei zusätzlich gekauftes Teile.

Regenhardt: Habe erst letzte Woche gefunden, werde demnächst dort hingehen falls ich was benötige.

Laufrad in Lahnstein: Vor zwei Jahren habe ich bei Achim das Schaltwerk einstellen lassen (Neuaufbau eines Hardtail-Bikes). Service und Leistung ist Top.

Schaltwerk in Cochem: Rotwild-Händler. Hatte vor Kurzem das Bike dort gekauft, Matthias macht tolle Beratung und Service, auch in der Zeit nach dem Kauf. Er passt meine Wünsche immer an. Mein Favorit, auch wenn die Entfernung von Koblenz etwas weit ist.

Vielleicht habt Ihr auch vor Kurzem neue Erfahrungen gehabt?


----------



## ulbass (10. November 2012)

kann ich bestÃ¤tigen, ich hatte ein Canyon fs Ã¼ber Jahre und war zufrieden, aber als ich ein neues kaufen wollte, hatte ich nicht den Eindruck im richtigen Laden zu sein. Als mir der VerkÃ¤ufer offerierte, das ich das Bike was ich bekomme im Pappkarton zum Selbstzusammenbauen bekommen wÃ¼rde , habe ich dankend abgelehnt. Bei einem Bike zwischen 3000,- und 4000,-â¬ kann ich ein optimal eingestelltes Bike erwarten. Ich habe dann ein Rotwild in Cochem gekauft.Kompetenter VerkÃ¤ufer und Gute Stimmung inkl.

GrÃ¼Ãe Uli


----------



## xyzHero (18. November 2012)

@ulbass
Hört sich ungewöhnlich an. Bei Canyon bekommst du eigentlich nur die "Bikes to Go" im Karton. In der Regel bestellst du dein Bike und kannst es dann komplett aufgebaut inkl. Einweisung etc. im Showroom abholen. So zumindestens meine Erfahrung mit den letzten 3 Bikes und 2 Bikes von Kollegen.

BTT:
Auch meine Empfehlung für *Gottlieb Bikes*!!!
War jetzt schon mal für kleinere Reparaturen da und Andi hat mir immer kompetent und schnell geholfen. Man merkt dass er mit Herzblut bei der Sache ist und auch selbst viel mit dem MTB unterwegs ist.
Klare Empfehlung!

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## ulbass (18. November 2012)

wo ist der Shop ?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (18. November 2012)

Biwak Bike Villa in Limburg (Specialized und Cube) nett und empfehlenswert!
Wer in der nähe wohnt sollte ma hingehen!!


----------



## xyzHero (18. November 2012)

ulbass schrieb:


> wo ist der Shop ?



http://www.gottlieb-bikes.de/

Ist in Ko-Niederberg.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Peter_BG (11. Dezember 2012)

Bike & Outdoor Company in Koblenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (12. Dezember 2012)

Peter_BG schrieb:


> Bike & Outdoor Company in Koblenz



wo ist der Laden ?


----------



## vogste (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aus Lahnstein und somit ist das Laufrad meine Nummer 1. Der Laden von Achim ist super sortiert, die Beratung ist äußerst kompetent und selbst mit markenfremden Bikes (CANYON und Stöckli) ist man hier immer sehr gut aufgehoben. Ich kann das Laufrad nur empfehlen.

Bei Radsport Regenhardt habe ich einen Schrauberkurs mitgemacht. Sehr nette Leute, gute Beratung und im Räder zentrieren wohl nicht zu schlagen. Auch hier habe ich mich sehr gut beraten gefühlt.

Bei CANYON selber habe ich noch keine direkten Erfahrungen gemacht, obwohl ich ein CANYON besitze.

See you on Trail und frohe Festtage.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## rest0ck (29. März 2014)

Hey,
ich wollte auch mal meinen Senf abgeben:

Probike: Ich kenne den Inhaber. Er ist sehr launisch, das hat vermutlich persönliche Gründe, deshalb nehme ich ihm das nicht so krumm. Manchmal schreckt es mich aber irgendwie ab, deshalb hab ich jetzt auch schon jeden anderen Laden mal getestet.

Bernd: Eigentlich sehr nett, aber irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck er würde mich ein bisschen dafür verurteilen das ich damals ein Canyon statt einem von ihm zusammengestellten Rad gekauft habe. Was soll ich sagen, es hat mir einfach bestens gepasst und war günstiger. Der letzte Besuch war leider weniger schön, ..oder die letzten Besuche. Es wurde nur sehr wenig auf mich eingegangen bzw. ich hatte das Gefühl nicht ernst genommen zu werden.

Das Rad: Da war ich heute zufällig, als ich mir den neuen Drop In anschauen wollte. Er hat mir diesen 30€ rundum check angeboten für mein altes Rennrad. Hab gedacht ich versuche es einfach mal, ..mal sehen was passiert.

Zangmeister: Wieso hat den noch keiner genannt? War bei mir eigentlich immer sehr nett und vor allem günstig. Beim letzten Besuch hab ich die Fähigkeiten etwas angezweifelt, das kann aber auch unberechtigt sein, ich weiß es nicht.

Canyon: Auf die Beratung muss man etwas warten und dann ist es eben Glück, wen man erwischt. Ich selbst kenne 3 Leute die dort arbeiten, also es sind schon sehr viele unterschiedliche Persönlichkeiten . Die Werkstatt fand ich sehr nett, also von den Leuten.. leider etwas teuer.

Fazit: Ich bin nie zufrieden  .. na, ich bin leider eher ein introvertierter Mensch und komme mir häufig in so Geschäften "verloren" vor, weil man glaube ich von mir erwartet "HALLO" zu rufen um beachtet zu werden - sind alle nicht schlecht, Canyon hatte bisher die nettesten Mitarbeiter, meiner Meinung nach. Aber da sind auch so viele, irgendwer muss ja nett sein ;P


----------



## Ede (30. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

was ist denn mit Gottlieb-Bikes los? Sind die umgezogen? Das Ladenlokal in Niederberg sieht verlassen aus... 
Gruß Ede


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Mai 2014)

Hi Zusammen,

kennt ihr in Montabaur oder Umgebung (Bis Limburg, Koblenz,Neustadt Wied) einen Bikehändler der eine gute Werkstatt hat und Rock Shox servicen kann? Sollte auf Termin arbeiten, sprich nach vereinbarung bring ich die Teile vorbei und hohle die spätestens 2 Tage später wieder ab. Bei meiner Totem müssten wohl auch ein paar Teile getauscht werden, ich hoffe nur Dichtungsringe, fühlt sich aber gerade eher auch nach Gleitbuchsen an... 
Alternativ könnt ihr mir auch nen Zeitändler empfehlen, dann mach ichs selbst. 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## s-geronimo (29. Mai 2014)

AB-Radsport in Holler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (30. Mai 2014)

Dann lass ich mich mal überraschen, hab am 16. Juni Termin bei AB-Radsport für meine RS Teile.


----------



## woopecka (31. Mai 2014)

Was ist mit ProBike passiert? Sind sie nur umgezogen oder haben sie den Laden ganz dicht gemacht?


----------



## muschi (22. Dezember 2014)

Für den, der den Weg in die Nordeifel nicht scheut ist Firebike in Roetgen die Empfehlung. Die können nicht nur verkaufen, die können auch schrauben.

http://firebike.de/fb/


----------



## sXe1979 (4. Mai 2015)

ProBike ist auf die andere Straßenseite gezogen und heißt jetzt "Micha´s Rad Atelier".


----------



## Hillcruiser (8. Dezember 2015)

vom Service her kann ich Regenhardt absolut empfehlen... Laufrad in Lahnstein auch.
Bei Canyon stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht im Service


----------



## Ede (8. Dezember 2015)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Bei Canyon stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht im Service


Wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Dezember 2015)

Bei Canyon stimmt gerade gar nichts, die haben ein Riesen Problem mit ihrer SAP Umstellung.... 

Ach ja, zu AB Radsport - Hatte da dieses Jahr nochmal meinen Dämpfer zum Service hin gebracht. Gemacht haben sie dann einfach einen Ventiltausch und dafür noch 10€ verlangt. Super Sache, nach über 3 Wochen auf den Termin warten und dann 10 Tage Bearbeitung mit so einer Lösung heim geschickt zu werden ist schon dreist.


----------



## Hillcruiser (9. Dezember 2015)

Ede schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf?


 
wiel die Kosten für z.B. eine Inspektion deutlich teurer sind wie bei anderen Fahrradläden in der Region.
Von 3 vergleichbaren Inspektionen war Canyon am teuersten und es gab sogar ein paar Mängel, wie z.B. verrosteten Schaltzug nicht erkannt und Schaltung nicht ordentlich eingestellt...


----------



## Dennis_rlp (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich frag hier nochmal nach... Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand? 

Das Laufrad sowie Radsport Degenhardt wurden ja oft empfohlen. 

Ich hatte mich eigentlich auf ein Canyon versteift, allerdings bin ich nach etwas recherchieren hier im Forum unsicher geworden und will mir auch mal ein Angebot bei einem kleinen Händler machen lassen.... 

Also, wen kann man empfehlen im Raum WW/NR/KO...

Danke Euch..!


----------



## Maledivo (31. Dezember 2015)

Dennis_rlp schrieb:


> Ich frag hier nochmal nach... Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand?
> 
> Das Laufrad sowie Radsport Degenhardt wurden ja oft empfohlen.
> 
> ...



Du meinst Regenhardt? (http://www.radsport-regenhardt.de/)

Der ist zu empfehlen!

Ansonsten bei Matthias in Cochem (http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/), falls Dir nicht zu weit ist.

Oder Laufrad in Lahnstein (http://www.laufrad.com/).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurm (28. Mai 2016)

Bernd ist der Geilste....lach
Gehe gleich mein neues Müsing abholen.....
Preis leistung mehr als i.O.
Nehmen sich zeit für alles hier ist der Kunde noch König....
Also auf zu Bernd.......


----------

